# Askari Bestellung !!



## Bappler (7. März 2004)

Hallo,

hat  jemand erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht?????
Warum haben die sooooo ein unverschämd hohes Porto, kann man das irgend wie umgehen?????
Vielleicht Wohnt jemand in der nähe und könnte mir Helfen.

Allen Boarder ein volles Netz!!!
Mfg Bappler:z :z


----------



## duck_68 (7. März 2004)

wahrscheinlich ist das porto so hoch weil die preise auch so unverschämt sind????????? you never know!!!!!!!!!!!


m o


----------



## schlot (7. März 2004)

Müssen wahrscheinlich soviel Porto verlangen, weil ich noch nicht erlebt habe daß eine Sendung von Askari komplett aufs erste Mal geliefert wurde, meißt eine oder zwei Nachlieferungen!
Glaub aber ab 100.-€ Bestellung wird Versandkostenfrei geliefert!
Gedult brauchst du aber!
Könnt dir da noch mehr erzählen, aber laß es lieber, versuchs selbst und bilde dir deine Meinung!


----------



## Tim Truckle (7. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

versandkostenfrei ab 150 EUR! Ich warte seit 26.02. auf meine bestellte Ware.


----------



## Franky (7. März 2004)

Nicht nur ihr wartet auf Ware - da gibts noch mehr... Einige Hersteller, die auch Askari beliefern, haben immense Lieferzeiten...
Ich habe Anfang Dezember meine Laguna 2500 reklamiert (3 Monate alt, kurz vorm Ederseetreff gekauft). Ende April, so stand der Dinge letzten Montag, soll meine neue Rolle geliefert werden können....


----------



## theactor (7. März 2004)

Hi,

bisher war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Die letzte Sendung war aber schon *nicht schlecht*.
Ware defekt > zurück geschickt mit Bitte um Umtausch.
Einen Monat nichts gehört.
Auf Anruf hieß es ganz lapidar: "Wir haben den Warenwert gut geschrieben." 
BÜDDE? Ohne mich zu informiern...wortlos? Der Terminus  "UMTAUSCH" nicht geläufig?
"Nein, das gehe nicht, weil die Ware den Mindestbestellwert von 25€ nicht erfülle". 
B Ü D D D E ?? 
Also ich erstehe defekte Ware, kriege sie nicht umgetauscht weil sie weniger Wert als 25€ ist?!?

AAAAhm! Kundenpflege = ZERO.
Klar ist in einem solchen Fall das erneute Versenden der Ware an den Kunden vielleicht nicht gewinnbringend.
Aber wenn ich möchte, dass mir der Kunde erhalten bleibt, sollte man in diesen säuerlichen Apfel wohl beissen.

#d 
Stichwort Servicewüste...


----------



## du-Lumb-du (7. März 2004)

das mit dem defekte ware zurückschicken ist bei askari wirklich ne wissenschaft für sich....
ich hab letztes jahr ne rute mit materialfehler eingeschickt und sage und schreibe ganze 3! monate drauf gewartet.......da überlegt mans sich schon zweimal.........


----------



## Rausreißer (7. März 2004)

Bei mir hat es mit askari eigentlich immer gut geklappt..
Hatte aber auch nur Kleinkram bestellt.
Nur mit dem anderen großen Händler (Mor...) tja wie hies der nur ? hatte ich den Ärger mit den Teillieferung..
Die Lösezange hamse ausgeliefert...
Die häte ich aber nie bestellt bei 6.50 Teuros Fracht
Die Shimano hab ich nie gesehen...
hoffentlich klingeln denen mal die Ohren....

Auftragserschleichung!


----------



## MichiHH (7. März 2004)

Und ich wunder mich warum der bestellte Katalog so lange braucht!
Jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid & werde da wohl eher nix bestellen


----------



## Bappler (7. März 2004)

Cool,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!
Das werde ich woll sein lassen mit Askari.
Wäre schön wenn ihr noch ein paar Adressen habt, als Alternative.
Mfg Bappler


----------



## ulslim (7. März 2004)

Habe bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Askari, kaufe dort aber auch meist nur Kleinkram.

Ne Alternative wäre z.B. Gerlinger (  http://www.gerlinger.de ).
Aber auch da gibts verschiedene Meinungen drüber - wie überall.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Forellenudo (7. März 2004)

Ich bestelle schon seit seit einiger Zeit bei Askari,und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden,ich habe letzte woche Montags 2 Rod Pod bestellt und einigen Kleinkram,und am Freitag ist es schon geliefert worden,nur Hochwertige Ruten und Rollen kauf ich mir beim Forellenteichangler,das stimmt Qualität und Preis.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Techspezi (7. März 2004)

Ich hab schon sehr viel bei Askari bestellt (ca 1700.- €) und innerhalb einer Woche war die Ware zu Hause. Allerdings die letzte Bestellung dauert nun schon 2 Wochen an. Denk mir aber das dies an Daiwa liegt, daß die die neuen Rollen nicht in genügend Stückzahlen liefern können (Team Daiwa Advantage 2000). Ab und zu können die auch diverse Kleinteile nicht liefern und packen dann den nächstpassenden rein oder schreiben in den Lieferschein das er nicht lieferbar ist. Ach so bei der noch ausstehenden Rolle haben die mir extra nen Brief geschrieben das die nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. März 2004)

Habe bisher eigentlich nur gute Erfahrung mit Askari gemacht. Bei Mo... , habe ich wenn ich Ware wollte, immer direkt gekauft. Aber mit wem ich sehr zufrieden bin, ist: www.angelsport-schirmer.de

Rolf


----------



## Rausreißer (7. März 2004)

jo Mefo84, 
die Erfahrung hab ich auch 
Bei Schirmer stehen Leute dahinter, die den Arsch in der Hose haben.
Aber: Askari will ICH hier nicht schlecht reden.

Nur das hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen:
Nachlieferung zu Portokosten des Käufers bei Unvermögen des Anbieters seine Leistung zu erfüllen ist Auftragserschleichung!
Wer nicht komplett annimmt muss sofort ablehnen!

Fehlende Teile einer Bestellung ist eine "schlecht Leistung" des Auftrag Annehmenden und berechtigt zu Wandlung des Vertrags
nach Fristsetzung wg. Nichterfüllung.

Manchen Anbieter, der sich bei uns in der BRD tummelt sollte man die Zwiebel lang ziehen.
Da verdienen nur die Logistikunternehmen die die Ware hin und her schaufeln.:r
Beste Grüße
Gernot#h


----------



## The_Duke (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bappler _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hat  jemand erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht?????
> Warum haben die sooooo ein unverschämd hohes Porto, kann man das irgend wie umgehen?????*



Hi Bappler #h
Ich bestelle viel bei ASKARI und habe noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen und den einen Umtausch, den ich bisher hatte (defekter Reißverschluss an Tasche) ging reibungslos und schnell über die Bühne.
Das Porto ist mit 4,95 Euro nicht übertrieben, wenn man bedenkt daß die Post/DHL da weit kräftiger zulangt! Darfst halt keine Nachnahme als Zahlungsart wählen. Hier der Auszug aus den AGBs von ASKARI bezüglich Porto:
_Porto- und Verpackungsanteil  
Bei Kreditkarten/Bankeinzug € 4,95, bei Nachnahmesendungen zzgl. Nachnahmegebühr € 3,60 + Zahlkartengebühr € 2,00. Erforderliche Nachlieferungen erfolgen ohne Berechnung von Porto- und Verpackungskosten. Porto- und verpackungsfreie Lieferung ab Bestellwert € 150,-. 

Sperrgutzuschlag 

Bei Paketen ab 1,20 m Länge € 7,95 (unabhängig vom Bestellwert). _

Verschicke mal Sperrgut mit der Post...dann weisst du was modernes Raubrittertum ist!


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2004)

Askari kann ich auch empfehlen.
Schnelle und korrekte Lieferung und nachgesendet werden nur grÃ¶ssere Artikel, kein Kleinkrams, das Porto finde ich auch ok.
Ich hatte bisher null Grund irgendetwas bei Askari zu beanstanden.
M.E. kannst Du da bedenkenlos bestellen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## wulfy3 (8. März 2004)

Hi,
ich stehe Askari mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber: einige Dinge sind gur + günstig, aber es gibt auch viel Schrott !!!
Kundenservice na ja bis schlecht. Habe für einen Kollegen Angeltaschen bestellt, im Internetshop für 9,95 €, da ich noch einige Artikel dazu bestellen wollte habe ich angerufen und gefragt, wie wir das geregelt bekommen ? Antwort: Internetbestellnr. auf die Faxbestellung schreiben. Als die Ware dann nach 14 Tagen  kam: 5 Tasche a 19,95€ also 10€ mehr !!!
Als telefonische Auskunft sagte man mir nein Internetartikel nur über Internet und da ließe sich auch nichts machen! Also Rücksendung! 2Artikel waren auch noch falsch geliefert.... 
Bisher bei jeder Bestellung 1 Problem minimum aber was solls, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hätte....
Angeldomäne dagegen: Anzeige im Blinker Jigköpfe 100 Stk. 21g, für 7,95 € , telefonisch bestellt, mit Artikeln aus einem anderen Sonderprospekt alles kein Problem. Die Ware 1A und toll verpackt. Aber wenn es wieder nette Schnäppchen gibt, werde ich wohl Askari noch mal ne Chance geben.....


----------



## Funkateer (8. März 2004)

Hai,

hatte bisher eigentlich auch keine Prob's mit Askari, bis auf einen Fall.
Ich hatte Stahlvorfächer bestellt. Von diesen sind drei Stück an der Quetschhülse aufgegangen. (kein Hänger oder ähnliches).Hatte dadurch drei schöne Wobbler verlohren.
Askari hatte es nicht für Notwendig gehalten auf meine Reklamationen zu Reagieren.

Funkateer


----------



## winchester73 (8. März 2004)

Ich bin auch bekennender Askari-Kunde und kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen. 

Und 4,95 Euro Porto finde ich wirklich nicht zuviel, das ist weniger als die meisten Versender bei ebay nehmen.


----------



## Knobbes (8. März 2004)

Hi, ich habe bei Askari bis jetz immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und bin jetzt schon 5,5 Jahre dabei.
Ausser einmal hab ich eine Rolle bestellt, dann haben sie mir einen Ersatzartikel geschickt, der war zwar günstiger aber kein vergleich war.
Deshalb bestell ich bei Askari ausdrücklich so, das sie mir keinen Ersatzartikel schicken, falls der andere vergriffen ist. ( Vor kurzen war erst ein thread im forum, wegen ersatzartikeln von askari, hab in jetz aber leider nicht gefunden).
Das mit dem Hohen Porto wundert mich auch ein wenig.
Was aber absolut super ist, das die Ware die vorrätig ist, nach 2 Tagen da ist, der Rest wird nachgeliefert.
Bei anderen Herstellern kommt die ware zwar auf einmal, aber zeitlich verspätet.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Angler97464 (8. März 2004)

Auch wenn man einen Katalog bestellt die haben es nicht einmal nötig einen zu schicken. Ich habe jetzt schon 3 mal einen bestellt (übers Internet) kommt aber nicht. Haben die es nicht nötig oder was. Haben wahrscheinlich schon zu viel money!! #c


----------



## Palerado (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

Aksari ist in meinen Augen top.
Hatte nie Probleme und die Preise sind meines Erachtens auch immer top.
Meistens lohnt es sich auch mal am Telefon nach der Bestellung zu fragen.

1. Bekommt man nette Auskunft und
2. haben die manchmal ganz gute Telefonangebote die man dann noch kurz zur Bestellung hinzufügt.


----------



## C.K. (9. März 2004)

Jetzt muß ich mal eine Lanze für Askari brechen, auch wenn die manchmal ein wenig Schrott im Programm haben. Die langen Lieferzeiten und Fehlbestände sollten irgendwann, meiner Meinung nach, demnächst zu Ende sein. Wenn ich durch meine Heimatstadt Lüdinghausen fahre, komme ich oft an einer Großbaustelle vorbei. Dort baut besagtes Unternehmen ein neues Logistikcenter und zwar nicht zu klein. Wenn das mal richtig in Betrieb geht, sollten die Mißstände deutlich geringer werden. Bin mal gespannt ob es was nutzt!

Ich denke mal, Babbler meint mit Portokosten, sicherlich nicht den Versand, sondern den Mindestbestellwert von 25Euro!


----------



## Cyberfish (10. März 2004)

Askari
Also ich warte seid 3 Wochen auf bestellte Teile wie Heringsvorfächer und Pilker und so'n Kram.
Außer einem Brief das nachgeliefert wird, habe ich nichts gehört.

Übrigens dachte ich, dass das Nachlieferungsporto von Askari bezahlt wird und die deshalb warten bis sie alles auf einmal liefern können?

Also nächstes mal werde ich's woanders versuchen.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## Angler97464 (10. März 2004)

Ich habe meinen Katalog immer noch nicht bekommen


----------



## NorbertF (10. März 2004)

Hast Du ein Telefon? Ruf an... wir können Dir leider sonst auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber am Telefon sind die immer sehr nett und helfen weiter.


----------



## angelcalle (10. März 2004)

Ja ja die Versender. Warum geht man nicht zum Fachhändler? Bei Großbestellungen wird der Händler auch einen guten Preis machen.


----------



## Forellenudo (10. März 2004)

Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen das ihr so lange warten müßt,so lange ich bei Askari bestelle,habe ich noch nie länger wie 5 Tage warten müssen,das mußt doch ein Grund haben,das ihr Teilweise sehr lange warten müßt?da hätte ich dann auch keine lust mehr zu bestellen,aber wie gesagt,ich bin sehr zufrieden,und meinen Katalog bekomm ich immer anfang Januar.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (10. März 2004)

Hab meinen Katalog auch schon längstens.Wie ich ihn das erste mal Bestellt habe war er nach 3 Tagen da.Die Bestellung kam auch schon nach spätestens 3 Tagen.Gut und billig!Nur manchmal ist schon ein wenig schrott drin im Katalog.Aber wer Kauf sich schon eine 15cm Wobbler für unter3 Euro.Kann ja nicht so der -- Bringer sein..,.


----------



## wladimir (15. März 2004)

Bei Ascari sitzen nur ...... 
Ich habe meine Waren (Bissanzeiger) bestellt und freundliche Frau sagte mir, dass es 1 Woche März geliefert wird und es war schon eine Wartezeit von 1 Monat. Vor 3 Tagen kriege ich von denen Brief, das sie eventuell falsch der Nummer von meiner Karte aufgeschrieben haben und die Abbuchung nicht geklappt hat und bitten mich in Kontakt mit denen mit der Klärung, wie ich die Ware bezahlen sollte. 
Ich rufe sofort zurück (gleiche Tag) und freundliche Stimme sagt mir – „Sagen Sie uns noch mal Ihre Kreditkartennummer und im laufe der Nächste Woche kriegen Sie ihre Bestellung.“
Nach 3 Tagen Rufe ich hoch mal an und jetzt andere freundliche Stimme sagt mir „Sie haben nichts bestellt oder Ihre Bestellung storniert, bei mir steht nichts im System. Wenn Sie wollen, können Sie neue Bestellung aufgeben, alle Sachen, die Sie haben wollten sind zurzeit nicht lieferbar, aber frühestens ende April“. Also 3 Monaten Wartezeit.

Vor einem Jahr habe ich auch Sachen bei denen Bestellt mit Übernachtservise. Obwohl alles lieferbar war, kam der Packet erst nach einer Woche. Ich wohne 40km von Ascari.
Abgebucht war aber ganze Betrag.


----------



## KampfKater (15. März 2004)

askari..............suuuper!!!!:e :e :e :e 


meine beiden spezis haben im vorjahr bei askari um 0 Euro(in worten NULL) bestellt. sie haben seit 3 wochen den neuen katalog.
ich habe im vorjahr bei askari um 300 Euro(in worten DREIHUNDERT) bestellt und darf dafür noch immer auf den katalog warten.

für mich steht eines fest.......die sollen ihren katalog behalten und ihn einer sinnvollen verwertung(wie wärs mit WC) zuführen. ich brauch sicher nichts mehr von askari.


gruß
robert


----------



## detlefb (15. März 2004)

nee....
bisher ist noch nichts schief gelaufen. Im Netz mit Karte bestellt.
Ein paar Tage gewartet und Paket von der Post, oder der netten Nachbarin abgeholt. Null Problemo bisher......

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Philip (15. März 2004)

Moin

Ich hatte vor meiner ersten Bestellung eine Frage per Mail gestellt die aber nicht beantwortet wurde. Von daher ist es bei mir noch nicht einmal zu einer Bestellung gekommen. Das Geschäft scheint bei denen ja ganz hervorragend zu laufen, wenn die Anfragen von Bestellwilligen einfach ablehnen.

Mfg


----------



## nobby36 (15. März 2004)

Ich hab bei Askari schon öfter bestellt, meist aus den Internet-Sonderlisten und bin eigentlich immer korrekt beliefert worden, wenn auch nicht immer alle Artikle vorrätig waren. Damit muss man im Versand wohl rechnen, obwohl es auch Anbieter mit Lieferauskunft gibt.

Allerdings hatte ich bei meiner bisher einzigen Rücksendung Probleme. Es wurde zwar innerhalb 8 Tagen der Warenwert erstattet, nicht das Rückporto. Das wollten die nur gegen den Postbeleg rausrücken. Den kriegt man aber erst, wenn man das Paket aufgibt und man behält ihn ja, bis das Paket angekommen ist.

Das erschien mir doch etwas seltsam.


----------



## Albatros (15. März 2004)

Moinsen#h

ich hatte eigentlich nie Prob`s mit Askari. Habe einige Mal ein bißchen Kleinkrams bestellt und in ca. 1 Woche war es da. Aber mit dem Katalog, da haperts wohl, den hab ich auch noch nicht;+


----------



## MichiHH (15. März 2004)

Moin, 

lange hat´s gedauert - mein Katalog ist angekommen 
Wenn´s ein Schnäppchen zu machen gibt werd ich es vielleicht doch wagen...


----------



## theactor (15. März 2004)

HI,

@Michibaldsinddie1000vollHH:
Tipp: obwohl grottig-langsam: surf ab und zu mal auf die Hompage.
Ab und zu sind einige eh schon günstige Angebote da nochmal reduziert!
So habe ich z.B. ein Schirmzelt (eigentlich im Katalog von 49,- auf 29,-€ reduziert) in einer Aktion für 19,90 € geschossen.

Also aaaaab und zu...


----------



## MichiHH (15. März 2004)

@theactor: Schirmzelt? Du? Wo willst Du das denn aufstellen?
Die HP hab ich mir noch garnicht angesehen, zur Zeit ist bei mir selbst das AB lahm - irgendwie steht Hansenet auf der Leitung oder mein PC muss bald in Rente geschickt werden...


----------



## theactor (15. März 2004)

...falsch... nicht Schirmzelt.. also ein Schirm mit Option, da noch was dran zu basteln...
für Küste und Regen.. wenn MichaelB und ich mal wieder zusammentreffen .. 
 

die Geschwindigkeit.. diverse Probleme gibt es da im Moment (Board und auch so...) - glaube nicht, dass es an Deinem PC oder HN liegt!
Meine Downloads sind schnell wie (neuerdings ) immer (auch wenn das Board lahmt...)

Wie gesagt, ein Surf von Zeit zu Zeit zu Askari kann das ein oder andere Schnäppchen bringen!


----------



## Marco O. (15. März 2004)

Hi leute !
ich finde den katalog voll sch....#w 
der ist so unübersichtlich bei den ruten und rollen alle marken durcheinander;+ 
aber wenn man was gefunden hat und anruft ,kommen die sachen auch schnell:z

bis denne   #h


----------



## Truttafriend (16. März 2004)

"Mod-Modus aus"

Viele Jahre habe ich selber bei den Versendern bestellt. Ge..., As...;, Sch..., Mo... etc. Ich bin kein Kunde gewesen der Silverman Rollen mit 10 Kugellagern für 24,95 sucht.
Das ich einen Angelladen mit 3Minuten Fußweg vor der Tür habe, habe ich damit abgetan, dass die Versender ja viel günstiger sind. Preisvergleich habe ich gar nicht erst gemacht. Seit Jahren bin ich nun davon ab. Warum? Weil die Versender gar nicht günstiger sind! Ich kaufe nun schon ein paar Jahre a l l e s bei dem Händler "um die Ecke". Das Fachgeschäft "belohnt" alle meine Einkäufe mit Preisen die Unschlagbar sind. Ich könnte eine Reihe von Beispielen aufzählen, wo ich mit den Versendern schlecht gefahren wäre. Eines: ich suchte einen leichten Winklepicker. 
Max. 3m, kleines Wurfgewicht. Im Katalog hat der von Spro mir gefallen. Stand im Katalog für 57Euro plus Versand. Ach denk ich mir, guck doch auch mal im Angelladen. Da stand auch der Spropicker, 52 Euro, ohne Versand. Die Rute in die Hand genommen und sehr enttäuscht gewesen. Da waren auch jede Menge andere Picker zur Auswahl. Alle mal in die Hand genommen und eine Dega gekauft. 56 Euro. Fazit: Richtige Rute gefunden, keinen Versand gehabt und keinen Ärger über eine Katze im Sack. Solche Beispiele kann ich noch weiter anführen.
Seitdem "mein" Händler weiß, dass ich nur im Fachhandel kauf, sind alle seine Preise konkurrenzlos gegen die Versender.
Über Negative Erfahrungen mit Versendern könnte ich Seitenweise schreiben.
Ich kauf lieber stressfrei, günstig und einem Käffschen bei einem Dealer meines Vertrauens#h
Außerdem muss ich mich dort nicht durch hunderte von Plastikrollen und Glasfiberruten für 9,95 durchackern um vernünftige Gerätschaften zu finden 

"Mod-Modus an"


----------



## Kai D90 (16. März 2004)

Schnäppchen gibts da immer wieder, aber z.B. Perca Schnur würde ich nicht mal aufziehen wenn ich dafür Geld bekommen würde! Hab letztes Jahr erst einige karpfen verlieren müssen bis ich gemerkt habe, dass man die 35er Karpfenschnur ganz locker mit der hand zerreissen kann! Ebenso Perca Vorfächer, die haben nem Freund einige Fische versaut.Egal ab Stahl oder mono


----------



## karpfenwuerger (16. März 2004)

Hi

Ich halt nicht sehr viel auf Askare, da lange Lieferzeit und schlechter Service im Garantiefall.
Allerdings machte ich mit Gerlinger (www.gerlinger.de)  bislang immer gute Erfahrungen. 

MfG

karpfenwuerger


----------



## nobby36 (20. März 2004)

Kann ich nur zustimmen.

In puncto Lieferfähigkeit, Service und Kulanz ist Gerlinger erste Sahne.


----------



## TomK (20. März 2004)

Ich habe des öfteren bei Askari bestellt aber jetzt nicht mehr, die Qualität der Eigenmarken ist nicht wirklich überzeugend und als ich versucht habe zu reklamieren, wurde ich an der hotline angemotzt. Bei jeder Bestellung war bei mir mindestens ein oder zwei Artikel nicht lieferbar. Lieferungen dauern trotz Nachname meist über 1 Woche.

Gerlinger ist wirklich super. Schnelle Lieferungen, alles was ich bis jetzt bestellt habe war lieferbar und in 3 Tagen da.  Die Leute bei der Hotline freundlich und reklamationen (bis jetzt nur 1 wegen falscher Größe) gingen ohne Probleme.

Mit Stollenwerk habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## altersalat (20. März 2004)

Mit Askari habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Jan74 (20. März 2004)

Moin,

hab bei Gerlinger am selben Tag zweimal bestellt, hab dann angerufen wegen der Portokosten ( beide Bestellungen zusammen waren so viel das es Portofrei geschickt wird). Die nette Dame an der Hotline hat mir sofort gesagt das gehe natürlich in Ordnung und sie wollte mit per e-mail genau das selbe mitteilen. Da fällt mir nur ein: das ist Kundendienst!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## TomK (20. März 2004)

Achso in der neusten Blinker ist ein zweiseitiger Bericht über Askari. Ist ganz interessant.


----------



## maxum (20. März 2004)

*auch nicht mehr!*

Hallo!!!

Habe im Feb. für 109€ zusammen mit einem Freund bestellt

mit allem Pipapo also Nachname etc. mußten wir 131€ bezahlen.

Zur gleichen Zeit haben wir für'n ähnlichen betrag beim anderen 

Händler bestellt und da gab es keine Strafzuschläge alla 

Hilfe Kunde droht mit Auftrag (Bestellung).

            gruß Maxum

#h


----------



## muellerltbg (21. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe bis jetzt bei Askari noch nie bestellt und wenn ich das so lese, werde ich das wohl auch in Zulunft nicht tun.
Ich habe meine Angelsachen entweder bei Gerlinger oder Schirmer oder bei meinem Händler um die Ecke bestellt/gekauft und bin damit bis jetzt auch immer sehr gut gefahren.

Aber anscheinend kaufen doch sehr viele bei Askari, wenn man sich so den Bericht im Blinker durchliest, dann muss das Geschäft bei denen bombig laufen.

Gruß


----------



## Knobbes (22. März 2004)

Hallo TomK,
kannst du in dem Tread Askari mal kurz erklären, worüber es in dem Bericht im Blinker bei Askari genau geht?
Besten dank.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## muellerltbg (22. März 2004)

Hallo Knobbes,

kurz und bündig gesagt, war wer von der Blinker-Redaktion bei Askari um mal im Blinker zu schreiben, wie das dort abläuft (von der Bestellung des Kunden bis zur Versendung inkl. der Abteilungen Werbung (Katalog) und Reklamationen.

Gruß


----------



## gerwinator (22. März 2004)

ich hab zuerst nur gute erfahrungen mit askari gemacht, aber die letzten zwei bestellungen waren echt zuviel...
beim vorletztenmal musste ich sage und schriebe 3 monate auf mein gerät warten, und beim letzten (allerletzten!!!) mal rief ich nach ca. einer woche in dem betrieb an um zu fragen ob was schief gelaufn ist. da sagte mir die frau dsa ich gar nix bestellt hätte und ich jez aber bestelln könnte wenn ich will. als ich ihr denn aber die nummer meiner bestellung gab, da ich nämlich ne bestätigung meiner bestelllung über email bekommen hatte, meinte sie nur, ja, das ist nicht auf meinnen namen bestellt und warum ich mir 2 kundennummern zulegen würde und das in einem ziemlich pampigen ton. ich hab dann aufgelegt und die ware kam nach 3 tagen. 
aber ich denke ich werd dort nicht mehr bestellen


----------



## KampfKater (28. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hallo leute

hab vorige woche eine tolle erfahrung mit askari gemacht.
hab 2 rod-pod bestellt, mußte dafür an die österreichische post zusätzlich €9,70 als nachnahmegebühr zahlen(was im askarikatalog nicht angeführt ist)
hatte also insgesamt fast €18 versandkosten. bei rechnungskontrolle mußte ich dann feststellen, daß mein einkauf über €250 vom vorjahr bei den schuppen nicht berücksichtigt war.
hab askari per mail kontaktiert, die mir antworteten, daß sie von der sache mit der nachnahmegebühr in österreich wissen. sie würden mir auch die €9,70 rücküberweisen, wenn ich ihnen eine rechnung schicken kann.
von meiner bestellung vom vorjahr wüssten sie nichts und daher können auch keine schuppen gutgeschrieben werden.(ich frag mich warum ich denen €250 überwiesen hab wenn ich doch gar nichts bekommen habe).
also mir reichts mit askari.....für mich sind die gestorben!


gruß
robert


----------



## MichaelB (29. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Moin,

zugegeben, Askari führt eine Menge Schrott und ich bestelle da eigentlich auch nicht... die letzte Order vor drei Jahren lief so ab, daß die bestellte Thermo-Weste nicht im Paket aber trotzdem berechnet worden war. Ein Anruf klärte den Sachverhalt, die Weste war ein paar Tage später bei mir - alles gut. Etwa drei Wochen danach kam ein Paket von Askari mit einer Weste und einem Lieferschein über null DM #6  seitdem hat mein Bruder die gleiche Weste  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NorbertF (29. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe vorgestern erst wieder für 170 Euro bestellt. Ist ca. die 5te Bestellung in der Grössenordnung und es gab nie auch nur das kleinste Problem. Ich kaufe da gern und häufig ein, allerdings eher die nicht ganz billige Ware.
Kann gar nicht glauben was ich hier teilweise lese, habe Askari nur als hochgradig professionell kennengelernt. Ok der Online shop ist ziemlich mau und langsam, aber sie arbeiten grad an nem Neuen. Sonst habe ich 0 zu beanstanden.

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Bäcköring (29. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also ich hab schon öfters bei Askari bestellt und hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nur einmal wo dann dringendes Gerät für den nächsten Urlaub nicht mitgeliefert aber trotzdem berechnet wurde. hab dann sofort bei Askari angerufen und die Sachen waren dann in zwei Tagen rechtzeitig vor dem Urlaub da plus einem extra Geschenk für die Probleme, die ich hatte. 
Fand ich damals echt in Ordnung.


----------



## KypDurron (29. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Habe mit Askari auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Allerdings bestelle ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr dort, weil wir einen guten kleinen Händler um die Ecke gefunden haben. Der persönliche Kontakt ist mir doch wichtiger als das anonyme Bestellen bei Askari. Zudem find ich die Preise zum Teil sehr hoch, vor allem das Porto. 
Manche Ausführungen in diesem Thread kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, habe sie zwar nicht bei Askari erlebt, aber bei anderen Internetanbietern. Vielleicht regt gerade die Anonymität des Internets dazu an Kunden einfach mal die Meinung zu sagen, wenn es auch nur der aufgestaute Ärger vom Telefonat davor war.
Lasst euch persönlich bedienen. Wenn man jemand anderem gegenüber steht, dann sieht das meiner Meinung nach ganz anders aus.

Gruß Kyp


----------



## woelflein (30. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hallo,
ich hatte auch noch nie probleme mit den bestellungen, online bestellt, kam immer innerhalb von 5 tagen, und auch immer komplett, die versandkosten von 4,95 euro bei abbuchung oder kreditkarte ist noch ok, nachlieferungen sind kostenlos.
habe heute mal per telefon bestellt, abu fsx 3000 freilaufrolle im angebot für 27,95 euro, kauft man 2 oder mehr ( kollegen fragen ) lohnt sich das!
ich bestelle da meistens nur sachen die im angebot sind, das rechnet sich schon.
gleiche rolle bei gerlinger 39,95 euro, bei ebay will so ein spinner für diese rolle sofortkauf 52,95 euro???!!! hoffe die kauft keiner von dem abzocker.
ich werde auch weiterhin bei askari bestellen, evtl. auch mal die kogha produkte testen, sind ja 5 jahre garantie drauf.


----------



## Spundbohle (30. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Keine Angst es wird in Lüdinghausen ein neues Logistik-Zentrum fertig gestellt ! PS. Einmal selber einen Überblick sich machen .Dann ein sich ein Urteil bilden . Moritz hatt Mir selber mehr Unannehmlichkeiten Bereitet ! ! !
Preiß Vergleich + Porto und man ist auf der Sicheren Seite  #c


----------



## Fangnix (30. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hi Leute, 
ich Askari auch sehr merkwürdig. Ich hab bei denen auch mal was bestellt und einige Sachen hatten die nicht auf Lager. Ich denk, nun muss ich nicht so viel bezahlen, da kommt einen Monat später die Lieferung mit den restlichen Sachen an. Eigendlich kein Problem, bis auf das dort AUCH nicht die richtigen Artikel geliefert wurden, nur sogenannte ERSATZARTIKEL, die angeblich, falls sie einem nicht gefallen, umgetauscht werden. Ich schick die also alle zurück und bekomme die GLEICHEN wieder.
Diese Logik erklär mir ma einer!!!


----------



## C.K. (30. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



> kogha produkte testen



Nur zu !!!! Es ist die bessere Produktlinie gegenüber der Silvermanschiene! Das weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle.  Habe selbst eine "hochwertigere" Rolle von Kogha im Einsatz, bisher keine Probleme. Einfach mal testen.


----------



## Carphunter20 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Gerlinger ist das Teuerste was ich je erlebt habe( Z.b. Big Baitrunner bei Gerlinger 289Euro------ bei KL-Carp 189Euro) Spinnen die!!!!! Und so gehts im ganzen Katalog weiter, völlig überteuert und Kunden unfreundlich sind sie auch noch!!!


----------



## tidecutter (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hab gestern meine bestellung bekommen. war wie die letzten male schon. war wieder nicht vollständig. ich denke, das war jetzt auch das letzte mal, daß ich da bestellt habe. da fehlt jedes mal irgendwas. sie legen einem dann zwar noch was ähnliches mit rein. es ist aber eben nur ähnlich.

naja was solls 

tidecutter


----------



## Hiddi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

#h Moin #h 

Am besten man bestellt Online (reichlich SUPER Sonderangebote #v) und per Bankeinzug, dann kostet Porto nur 4,95 €. Bin da schon Stammkunde.

:a Gruß Jens :s


----------



## Brian Molko (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo, erstmal...

Bin neu hier im Forum, und muss nun gleich etwas negatives schreiben. Askari - ein langes und leidiges Thema :e 
Wohne auch in Lüdinghausen, und durfte meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit unserem "Fachhändler" machen. Dort im Laden einzukaufen, kann man dierekt vergessen. Wenn ich am Samstag früh keine Maden oder Würmer mehr bekomme, ist das in meinen Augen schon ein schlechtes Zeichen. Wenn dann noch die Beratung von den Verkäufern darauf schließen lässt, dass niemand von denen jemals nach Feierabend eine Angel in der Hand hatte, ist es ein ganz schlechter Scherz (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die i. d. R. unfreundlich sind)! Mein Fazit: Geht zu einem kleinen Fachhändler, wo die Verkäufer auch Angler sind. Da ist wenigstens die Ware vorhanden, die man gerade benötigt, und die Beratung so wie sie sein soll! Selbst wenn man (incl. Versandkosten) 2 bis 3 Euro sparen kann, merkt man spätestens bei einer Reklamation, dass man an der falschen Stelle gespart hat.

Ich hoffe, ich habe hiermit niemanden auf die Füße getreten, aber ich habe versucht mich möglichst neutral auszudrücken (wenn ich hier schreiben würde, wie häufig ich mich schon über diese Idi...n aufgeregt habe#q  - na ja...nix für ungut)

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der "richtigen" Händlerwahl


----------



## Stefan6 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo#h   

Hab bei Askari auch schon öfters bestellt und keine probleme gehabt.Wenn etwas nicht lieferbar war stand auf der Rechnung bitte neu bestellen.Es wurde nicht etwas vergleichbares geliefert.Hatte vor 3 Jahren einen Thermo Zweiteiler bestellt,hab einen bekommen der25 DM teurer wahr.Abbuchen vom Konto spart Geld.(Nachnahme,Zahlkartengebühr )#4


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich bin jetzt auch neu in dem Board möchte aber auch gerade mal meine erfahrungen mit Askari schildern!
Ich habe letzte Woche Donnerstag da eine Bestellung aufgegeben, so ca. 70 € Kleinkram, am Freitag kam mein Schwiegervater auf die Idee er könnte auch noch was gebrauchen, ich wieder da angerufen, meine Bestellung vom Vortag war schon abgeschlossen, aber die dame sagte sie würde mich zurückrufen. Ne viertel Stunde später das Telefon klingelt und Askari ist dran, ich sollte ihr die Bestellnummern von der zweiten Bestellung noch mal durchgeben sie würde das dann sofort in den versand weiterleiten! Montag abend komme ich heim, klingelt mein Nachbar, und bringt mir das askari paket. Alles drin was bestellt war, und dazu noch ne Taschenlampe und ein Miniradio, dazu 2 !!!! Rechnungen eine mit Versandkosten und eine mit Versandkostengutschrift wegen über 150€, Da kann man sich doch eigentlich nicht beschweren oder was denkt ihr :z  :z


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe auch schon das eine oder andere zum Saisonstart bei Askari bestellt und hatte noch nie Probleme damit . Ich muß dazu sagen das es sich meist um Zubehör gehandelt hat und nicht um Rollen oder Ruten , die kaufe ich lieber bei meinem Angelhändler um die Ecke , das weiß es auch . Bei Zubehörteile kann er nicht immer die Preise von Askari mitgehen . Bei Hochwertigeren Artikel ist mir der Service wichtiger als der Preis . Wenn was nicht so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle , kann ich schnell und einfach zurückbringen und umtauschen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Merlinrs (28. August 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

*Askari nie wieder!!!* Habe ein Senkstab und noch ein bisschen Kleinzeug dazu bestellt. 2 Wochen später kam das Kleinzeug und *5 Kilo Boilies* die ich gar nicht bestellt hatte aber nicht der Senkstab die Boilies wieder unfrei zurückgeschickt hat Askari glatte 16,90 € wegen unfrei gekostet. So  dann 1 Woche später kamm ersatz für den Senkstab eine 5 Meter Lange Rollangel *schlechter Scherz dachte ich* das Teil unfrei zurück, wegen überlänge 30 € Versandkosten (Angel hatte einen wert von 16,95€) 2 Wochen später wieder diese Angel wieder unfrei zurück wieder 30 €  für Askari Mindestens 10 mal angerufen das ich weder diese Angel noch den Senkstab mehr will. Alle 2 Wochen ist ein Brief gekommen das der Senkstab nachgeliefert wird trotz abbestellung. Jezt endlich nach 3 Monaten hab ich das Geld in höhe von 24,95 € wiederbekommen. Wenigstens hat es  Askari ganz schön was gekostet vielleicht lernen die daraus.  *Ich Bestelle auf jeden fall nicht mehr bei Askari*


----------



## Yupii (15. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Habe zum ersten und letzten Mal bei Askari bestellt. Meine Online-Bestellung dauerte mehr als eione Stunde ( nicht nur bei mir), als nach 3 Wochen die Ware nicht kam, habe ich per e-Mail eine Frist gesetzt ( denn nach dem Urlaub brauchte ich die Sachen auch nicht mehr ) und sieh da, eine Woche später war die bestellte Ware fast vollständig angekommen. Da gibt es andere Versender ( z.B. Schirmer#6 ), da dauert es nur ein bis drei Tage, bis die Artikel angekommen sind. Daher bestelle ich in Zukunft auchnur noch dort.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es andere Versender ( z.B. Schirmer ), da dauert es nur ein bis drei Tage, bis die Artikel angekommen sind. Daher bestelle ich in Zukunft auchnur noch dort.


 Hmm, ich habe genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung mit S... gemacht. Ich bestelle dort absolut nichts mehr. Man sollte allerdings nie nie sagen. 

Wie dem auch sei, in DU ist eine Zweigstelle von Askari. Wenn ich etwas von denen brauche, oder mir mal Sachen anschauen möchte, fahre ich einfach hin, oder rufe dort an, ob die gewünschten Dinge auch vorrätig sind. Das Personal ist sehr freundlich und kompetent. Das war allerdings früher ganz anders.

Es wäre sicherlich mal interessant zu erfahren wie die einzelnen Versender in so einem "Stimmungsbarometer" abschneiden. Jeder von uns hat sicherlich schon mal den einen oder anderen Brührungspunkt mit einem von ihnen gehabt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Online habe ich noch nix bestellt, weil mir gleich drei Arbeitskollegen wegen der hier oft erwähnten Teil - Falsch - Spätlieferungen davon abgeraten haben. 


Der Service vor Ort ist wohl eher personenbezogen unterschiedlich. So hat der absolut unfreundliche und faule Bursche in der Filliale Duisburg bei allen, aber restlos allen, dir dort mal eingekauft haben, eine glatte 6 bezüglich Freundlichkeit und Service bekommen. 

Ich war dann mit meinem Bruder mal hin und der Bursche hat sich auch da wieder von seiner "besten" Seite gezeigt:

Mein Bruder bekam schon draussen auf der Strasse einen Anschiss, noch bevor er den Laden betreten hatte. Er solle sich unterstehen, die Kippe, die er gerade rauchte, vor die Tür oder auf den Bordstein zu werfen, dabei hatte er nicht mal Anstalten gemacht, die weg zu werfen, sondern guckte im Schaufensterund rauchte dabei. 

Ein weiterer Kunde wurde von dem Heini gleich angek.ackt, weil er seine Tasche mit rein nehmen wurde, ein zweites Mal, als er dann beim Rausgehen wieder nach der Tasche griff, die schließlich ihm gehörte. 

Ich wollte einen Carpstuhl von Salmo haben. Seinen Hintern bekam er nicht hinter dem Tresen raus, sonder ich bekam nur ein müdes "musste mal im Keller gucken" zugeranzt. Im Keller standen dann sage und schreibe 2 je 3 Meter lange Reihen mit verschiedenen Stühlen, alles durcheinander, ineinander verhakt. Schlicht, es sah aus wie Sau und nix war zu finden. Ich also wieder hoch, um nach dem Stuhl zu fragen, gleich den nächsten Ank.acker bekommen, ob ich nun meine, er würde ihn mir suchen, schließlich wär ich es doch, der einen Stuhl will. 

Andere Kunden bekoamen auch ihr Fett weg, einer wollte z.B. das passende Oberteil zu einer Steckrute haben, wieder der "freundliche" junge Mann mit dem gegelten Haar: "Was weiss ich, wo das ist, die Bekloppten (also die, die das Geld rein bringen, um sein Gehalt zu finanzieren) schmeissen immer alles durcheinander, musste mal gucken, sonst weiss ich auch nicht". Auf die Frage, ob er denn eine neue Rute gleicher Art aus dem Lager holen könnte, kam dann: "Meinste ich such jetzt stundenlang nach der Rute im Lager rum, oder was?"

Soviel zum Thema Duisburg, der Laden ist für mich gestorben, da kann er noch so billig sein. Und den Heini da sollte Askari dem eigenen Image zuliebe raus schmeissen, der ist schon geschäftsschädigend, zumal man von jedem, der mal da war, genau das Gleiche über ihn hört. Ich glaube, man sieht eher einen 4 Meter langen Wels, als den Typen man nicht hinter seinem Tresen beim Kunden anranzen. 

Wir sind dann, weil wir eh mal hin wollten, nach Lüddinghausen weiter gefahren. 

Dort völlig anders: Freundliche Bedienung, Verkäufer gehen mit, holen Sachen aus dem Regal und packen auch aus, wenn man es mal testen will. 
Allerdings sieht man auch viele "Angebote", die wirklich billiger Kram sind. Andere Sachen hingegen sind ohne Klagen. Mein STuhl hat z.B. 39,95 gekostet, ein ähnlicher würde beim Händler hier fast das Doppelte kosten. Einziges Manko des Stuhles sind die Teleskopfüße, die nicht eckig sondern rund sind und die Stehteller, die nicht kugelförmig sondern nur drehbar gelagert sind. Aber beides kein Grund, den nicht zu kaufen. Wenn er mich samt Junior (120 kg zusammen) aushält, kann er so schlecht net sein, finde ich. 

Aber alle, die bei Askari kaufen, haben mich davor gewarnt, dass es dort qualitativ riesige Unterschiede gibt, die nicht über den Preis erkennbar sind. Es gibt günstige Sachen, die sind fast genau so gut, wie Markenwaren, andere sind günstig und Schrott und sogar teure Sachen sind nicht unbedingt immer gut, sondern für weniger Geld auch von der Markenfirma zu haben. 

Günstig sind die allerdings bei Gummifischen, Haken, Wirbeln, etc. also dem Kleinkram. Aber dafür hin fahren würd ich auch nicht mehr und bestellen werd ich wegen der Unzuverlässigkeit wohl auch nicht. 

Ist wie gesagt ein subjektiver Eindruck von mir, wobei der unfreundliche Verkäufer nun schon bei allen, die mal da waren, bereits einen Legendären Ruf hat.


----------



## Div Wassersport (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ASKARI ist der letzte Mist! Die hauen ein Billigangebote-Katalog nach dem anderen raus, aber bestellst du bei denen, dann wirst du vertröstet. Und das Warten macht den Kauf überflüssig. Warum soll ich wenn ich im September für den Winter ´ne dicke Neoprenwatthose kaufen will auf die Lieferung bis März warten??? Gott sei dank hab ich keinen Anglerstring bestellt, der wäre dann zu Weihnachten gekommen oder wie.

FINGER WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Davon abgesehen waren die ASKARI farbige Träger in den deutschen Kollonien Afrikas. Wenn die sich damals so verhalten hätten, oheia-heia-heia!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Bei mir liefern die immer in etwa 4 Tagen


----------



## The_Duke (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Div Wassersport schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen waren die ASKARI farbige Träger in den deutschen Kollonien Afrikas. Wenn die sich damals so verhalten hätten, oheia-heia-heia!!!



Kann da zwar keinen Zusammenhang erkennen, warum man nicht bei ASKARI bestellen sollte und zudem sind diese Informationen falsch.
Ich hatte vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr für einen Artikel etwas über die Afrika-Kolonien recherchiert und bin damals auch über die Askari gestolpert.
ASKARI ist Suaheli und bedeutet so viel wie "Beschützer, Wächter"
Diese waren einheimsche Soldaten, welche durch die deutschen Kolonialtruppen rekrutiert und bezahlt(!) wurden und somit gesehen den Status eines Söldner hatten. Nur waren die ASKARI bekannt und berühmt für ihre Treue und ihren Mut!
Die allerersten ASKARI wurde aus den Stämmen der Zulu, hochgewachsene Krieger, angeworben. Zuerst waren es 200 Mann, dann 850 und auf dem Höhepunkt über 15000 Mann, allerdings wurden auch aus anderen Stämmen, heutiger Sudan, Tansania, Südafrika rekrutiert. 
Die Erstaufstellung, d.h. die Gründung der ASKARI, lässt sich so um 1888 datieren und zwar zur Niederschlagung des sogenannten "Araberaufstandes" in Ostafrika. Das Ende kam mit der Kapitulation nach dem 1. Weltkrieg, wobei der Krieg in Europa gute 2 Wocher vorher endete! Die deutschen Truppen in Ostafrika, inclusive den ASKARI,  kapitulierten erst am 25.11.1918.


----------



## Div Wassersport (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Laberkopp. Wenn ich ´ne politische Diskussion vom Stapel reissen will geh ich auf andere seiten. Aber wenn du dich so gut auskennst, geh doch zu den Zulus fischen du Knaller. Meine Meinung zu dir::v


----------



## The_Duke (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Div Wassersport schrieb:
			
		

> Laberkopp. Wenn ich ´ne politische Diskussion vom Stapel reissen will geh ich auf andere seiten. Aber wenn du dich so gut auskennst, geh doch zu den Zulus fischen du Knaller. Meine Meinung zu dir::v



Ich glaube du weisst wohl nicht, was Benehmen ist! Beleidigen brauche ich mich von dir nicht zu lassen. Falls du mit Hintergrundinformationen nichts anfangen kannst, lies sie einfach nicht.
Ich erwarte für dein unverschämtes Posting eine Entschuldigung von dir!


----------



## angelcarsten (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

wow  zu deiner meinung


gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Condor (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Div Wassersport schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen waren die ASKARI farbige Träger in den deutschen Kollonien Afrikas. Wenn die sich damals so verhalten hätten, oheia-heia-heia!!!





			
				Div Wassersport schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die sich damals so verhalten hätten, oheia-heia-heia!!!



...auf Leute mit Deiner "Einstellung" können wir hier gerne verzichten...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@DivWassersport:
Mit Deinem Benehmen wundert es mich nicht, daß Du einen Thread aufmachst, in dem Du Dich beschwerst, daß die Angler in Deiner gegend alle "Scheisse" wären... Vielleicht denkst mal drüber nach ob Du mit so einem Ton am Leib hier sehr willkommen bist und Dir Freunde machst!!

De "Kotzsmilie" hättest jedenfalls weglassen können!


----------



## Lengjäger (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@ Div Wassersport

Klasse Einstand,  #6    (  |peinlich )
@ The_Duke

nicht aufregen, nur wundern. Aber Interessant woher der Begriff Askari kommt.

Zum Thema

Ich bin oft bei Askari in Duisburg. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Sicher, ich habe sowohl kompetente als auch weniger kompetente Mitarbeiter kennen gelernt. Aber damit komm ich ganz gut zurecht, da ich meistens vorher weiss was ich möchte. Unfreundliches Personal habe ich bisher dort noch nicht erlebt. Auch mit dem Versand habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Div Wassersport schrieb:
			
		

> Laberkopp. Wenn ich ´ne politische Diskussion vom Stapel reissen will geh ich auf andere seiten. Aber wenn du dich so gut auskennst, geh doch zu den Zulus fischen du Knaller. Meine Meinung zu dir::v



Hallo Div Wassersport 

Eigendlich sollte man beim schreiben etwas überlegen was man so vom Stapel lässt.
Deine Tonart ist mehr als *beleidigend*.
Ich habe seid ich hier Mod bin noch niemanden verwarnt.
Du bist der erste der von mir eine *Verwarnung * erhält.

Vieleicht war es ja auch nur ein Ausrutscher von Dir und Deine nächsten Postings zeigen das Du auch etwas konstruktivere Dinge schreiben kannst.


----------



## Div Wassersport (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also nun gut Angelkameraden,
da das hier so´n Wirbel gegeben hat muß ich wohl mal einiges klar stellen:
@the duke - deine Aussagen über die ASKARI sind definitiv falsch. Du solltest dein Wissen mal unabhängig von den üblichen Normalo-Seiten bilden. Wenn du alles glaubst was auf so manchen Seiten steht, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ich laß mich jedenfalls nicht als 28jähriger von dir belehren, ob du 42 bist oder nicht, egal. ASKARI ist Suaheli!?! Und Fische leuchten im Dunkeln. Egal wenn du drauf bestehst: ´Tschuldigung. Aber kleiner Tip: Wenn du so auf Benimm stehst, sag demnächst "Guten Tag" wenn du jemanden anschreibst!

@angelcarsten - Ist deine Meinung nur ein fake oder wie darf ich dein lob verstehen???

@Condor - Mir fehlen die Worte. So Leute wie ich. Wie ist das gemeint. Bist du ein Richter oder was? Menschen wie du mit Schubladendenken sind für mich... Ach so den Kotzsmile darf ich ja nicht verwenden!

@Steffen60431 -Klar, ich geh immer ans Wasser und sag dann: He Kotzbirne laß mal Tipps wandern. Nee nee, kennt mich nicht aber weiß wie ich drauf bin. Können ja mal zusammen angeln, wir dir eventuell sogar gefallen. Und ob ich hier Freunde suche und finde, das laß mal meine Sorge sein.

@Lengjäger - ohne Worte. Nur blöde Komentare kann ich auch in den Raum werfen. Aber danke für nix.

@Dorsch1 - So Modis wie dich hab ich schon zu Hauf kennen gelernt. Bist du in der Realität nicht anerkannt oder warum mußt du deinen Verwarnotto hier raushängen lassen? Sag mir einen Grund warum ich verwarnt werden sollte? Jemand der sich DUKE nennt und so´n großkotziges gelaber vom Stapel läßt, hat es nicht anders verdient.
Davon mal abgesehen gilt auf eurer Seite wie in Restdeutschland das Recht auf freies Wort. Wenn Dukieboy also mit sowas nicht klar kommt, sollte er sich aus dem Internet fern halte. So, das war mein freies Wort und da ich jetzt bei allen Knicklichterkettenmenschen eh unten durch bin ( Condor hat ja schon genügend Holz auf´s Feuer geschmissen) kannst du mich sperren oder sons irgendwas. Aber das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung laß ich mir von so Chefs wie dir nicht nehmen.|gr:


----------



## Pete (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

mach ne biege, du stänkerfritze...solche wie dich brauchen wir hier...


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Danke Micha.  #6 


			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema
> Ich bin oft bei Askari in Duisburg. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Sicher, ich habe sowohl kompetente als auch weniger kompetente Mitarbeiter kennen gelernt. Aber damit komm ich ganz gut zurecht, da ich meistens vorher weiss was ich möchte. Unfreundliches Personal habe ich bisher dort noch nicht erlebt. Auch mit dem Versand habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


 Richtig zum Thema zurück! 
Ich denke mal, es ist das Wichtigste überhaupt zu wissen was man überhaupt möchte/will und wie man selber auftritt. Gleichwohl auch wie man sein Anliegen dem/der Verkäufer(in) vermittelt. Es ist sicherlich auch verständlich, daß man sauer ist, wenn man eine weite Strecke fährt, oder eine Bestellung aufgibt, ohne die Dinge zu bekommen, für die man sich auf den Weg gemacht hat.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Kunden bekoamen auch ihr Fett weg, einer wollte z.B. das passende Oberteil zu einer Steckrute haben, wieder der "freundliche" junge Mann mit dem gegelten Haar: "Was weiss ich, wo das ist, die Bekloppten (also die, die das Geld rein bringen, um sein Gehalt zu finanzieren) schmeissen immer alles durcheinander, musste mal gucken, sonst weiss ich auch nicht". Auf die Frage, ob er denn eine neue Rute gleicher Art aus dem Lager holen könnte, kam dann: "Meinste ich such jetzt stundenlang nach der Rute im Lager rum, oder was?"


 Es ein krasses Beispiel, das hier geschildert hast und würde mich auch sichelich zu der gleichen Reaktion verleiten, sprich den Laden würde ich dann nicht mehr betreten wollen.
Zu meiner Verteidigung möchte ich sagen, das o.g. Geschilderte ist mir dort auch noch *nie* passiert.

Im Gegenteil. Das ist ein Erlebnis meiner Frau, die ich bat mir 2 Kogha LuxusMatschruten  (wegen Preisvorteil) dort an einem Freitag zu kaufen, für meinen Lütten eine 390er und für mich eine 420er. Der Verkäufer hat fast 20 Min im Lager verbracht nur um eine 390er zu in einer neuen, verpackten Lieferung zu finden.
Nun ja, er mag die 20 Min auch damit verbracht haben um Kaffee zu trinken, oder mit seiner Freundin/Frau zu telefonieren, aber er kam freudentstrahlend mit der Rute in der Hand ins Ladengeschäft zurück.

Vielleicht war es ja nur ein positiver Einzelfall!? Nein, ich wurde dort aber auch noch nie in irgendeiner Art und Weise blöd angemacht oder schlecht/unfreundlich bedient.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Jeder hat hier sicherlich schon die eine (positive) oder andere (negative) Erfahrung mit Versendern und/oder auch mit dem "Dealer um die Ecke" gemacht. Eine "heile Welt", das jeder genau das bekommt, was er möchte und bestellt, wir es wohl nicht geben. Allerdings, wie ich schon schrieb:





			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte allerdings nie nie sagen.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Alter is der Wassertyp schräg,der hat wohl seine tägliche Dosis heute nicht bekommen .


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> mach ne biege, du stänkerfritze...solche wie dich brauchen wir hier...


*GENAU!* Jetzt habe ich solange geschrieben, nur um wieder zum Thema zu finden und da haut solche Pappnase vorher nur blöde Sprüche rein.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Vergiss Askari:
oft Nachlieferungen
Lieferzeit oft mehrere Wochen
nicht gerade billig
nicht immer die beste Qualität.

Nimm lieber den hier 


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Rotauge (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

So liebe Leute, lasst uns jetzt wieder sachlich werden. Zur Zeit sind anscheinend wieder gewisse Störer hier im Board unterwegs. Der ist auf jeden Fall ab sofort gesperrt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@Wassersport;

ich würd an Deiner Stelle mal überlegen, ob ich jemanden einfach ml so mit "Laberkopp" anspreche, Ist einfach nur unhöflich!
Des weiteren hast Du Dir wohl die Boardregeln nicht durchgelesen, die Anrede "Laberkopp" ist schlicht und ergreifend eine persönliche Beleidigung, diese und nichts anderes hat Dir die Verwarnung eingebracht...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@Rotauge:
Das erklärt sein Verschwinden aus der "betrachterliste" dieses Threads  Thanx!!

Askari?
Noch nie Probleme gehabt, aber auch noch nie größere Sachen bestellt, immer nur Kleinkram und ein Thermoanzug zum konkurenzlos günstigen Preis, obwohl nicht mal die Eigenmarke sondern von Behr.

Bei größeren nschaffungen becvorzuge ich den fachhändler um die Ecke!


----------



## leguan8 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

sauber michael. du warst schneller als ich. ich wollte mich auch gerad einloggen. 

@ all,
kompilment an euch wie ruhig ihr geblieben seid. wenn mich einer so angemacht hätte, dann ......


----------



## karpfenwuerger (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> mach ne biege, du stänkerfritze...solche wie dich brauchen wir hier...




muss nicht sein, oder???


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Inge (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Habe 2 mal bei Askari bestellt, beim ersten mal war eine unverschämt hohe Summe für die Verpackung + Sperrgutzuschlag und Nachnahmegebühr ( ging nur über Nachnahme ) dabei. Beim zweiten Mal waren alle Sonderangebote nicht mehr Lieferbar und ein Rucksack kam für den alten, teuren Preis.
Als ich das Paket abholen wollte kam mir der Preis zu hoch vor, so dass ich es nicht angenommen habe.
Seit dem bestell ich bei Moritz und vor allem bei Gerlinger ( man beachte Gerlinger Sonderangebote ! ) und habe nur noch gute Erfahrungen.

Gruß 

Inge


----------



## Hummer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



> muss nicht sein, oder???



Doch muß sein und ist völlig in Ordnung so! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Rosi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Wenn Ihr alle bei Askari und Schirmer bestellt, woher bekommt Ihr dann die frischen Wattis, wenn der Händler im Dorf pleite ist??  Und wer bezahlt den Sozialpfennig für die Angler, die zum Frühstück in den Angelladen gehen statt am Kiosk Bier zu trinken?? Bei jedem Wattikauf denke ich daran. Gruß Rosi


----------



## Rotauge (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Naja Rosi, ganz so schlimm wird es nicht sein. Manche Sachen gibt es eben nicht beim Händler oder in einer anderen Qualität zu einem ganz anderen Preis.

Ich kaufe ne Menge bei den Händlern hier im Umkreis, aber manchmal bestell ich auch.


----------



## Pete (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ich bestelle dort schon seit 10 jahren nix mehr...meine quellen sind die großmärkte in und um berlin oder ab und an ebay...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Wenn alle bestellen würden, gäbe es keine kleinen Händler mehr... Aber das Versendernetz besteht aus 3 - 4 "großen" die sich diesen Markt teilen, den rest "erledigt der Händler um die Ecke!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ich bestelle dort schon seit 10 jahren nix mehr...meine quellen sind die großmärkte in und um berlin oder ab und an ebay...


Hab grad einen Händler-Katalog eines grossen Angelgerätevertreiber vor mir liegen.
Kann man nix zu sagen zu den (Händlereinkaufs)Preisen 
Da brauch ich auch kein Askari oder Ebay mehr :q


----------



## Pete (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

um mich richtig zu verstehen: mit großmärkte meine ich nicht irgendwelche zwischenhändler der sogn. kleinen, sondern die einschlägig bekannten großen angelfachmärkte wie müller, rods oder die biber...


----------



## The_Duke (21. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,
> kompilment an euch wie ruhig ihr geblieben seid. wenn mich einer so angemacht hätte, dann ......



Über so etwas kann ich mich nicht aufregen...reicht allenfalls für ein mitleidiges Lächeln...was kratzt es eine deutsche Eiche wenn sich ein Borstenvieh dran schubbert :q :q
So wurde das doch viel eleganter gelöst  #6 

Zu ASKARI.......ich habe hier leider nicht viel Möglichkeiten Angelzeugs einzukaufen, da der Händler hier nicht grade prickelnd sortiert ist  und auch seine Bereitschaft mal was aus der Reihe zu bestellen sich doch arg in Grenzen hält und wenn doch, dann nur mit unbedingter Abnahmeverpflichtung!
Ist grade für mich bei Angelklamotten Mist, da ich etwas von der Größennorm abweiche. Habe auch keine Lust, daß ich eine Rute die ich gerne mal sehen und in der Hand halten würde dann auch ohne wenn und aber kaufen muss!
Aus diesen Gründen bestelle ich gerne bei ASKARI und kann auch wirklich nichts negatives über diesen Versender sagen...wenn mir was nicht gefällt, gehts unfrei Retour  
Klar...man muss bei der Qualität schon aufpassen, aber wenn ich ne bestimmte DAIWA-Rolle haben möchte, dann kann ich bei ASKARI genauso wenig falsch machen wie im Laden. Ebenso ist die Umtauschabteilung was Garantiedinge betrifft doch sehr kulant und wo bekommt man für Angelgeräte 5 Jahre Garantie?
Mögen einige schimpfen wie sie wollen....ich kann ASKARI mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen!


----------



## merlinf2000 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

MoinMoin zusammen,
nun lass ich auch mal meinen Senf zu Askari ab:

An sich ist der Laden top! Relativ schnelle Lieferung und die Preise sind auch OK. Über die Portokosten lässt sich streiten, doch irgendwie muss die Logistik in dem Laden (Leute und Maschinen) bezahlt werden.
Der Kundenservice ist leider auch so ne Sache: Wenn man nur bestellen will gibt es keine Probleme, aber wehe wenn man einen "Service" möchte. hier ne kleine Story dazu:

Ich bin seid einem knappen Jahr in eine neue Wohnung gezogen. Habe daraufhin natürlich bei der nächsten Bestellung meine neue Adresse gleich mit auf das Fax geschrieben mit dem Wunsch diese in meinen Kundendaten zu ändern. 
Die erste Lieferung klappte auch wunderbar, doch dann ging es erst richtig los. Die Torfköppe haben statt mein altes Konto zu editieren einfach nen neues angelegt! Jetzt versuch ich seid nem halben Jahr Askari dazu zu bewegen das "alte"Konto zu löschen und das neue mit meinen Bonuspunkten zu versehen. Leider erfolglos!|krach:  Ich darf mir bei jeder Bestellung anhören, das doch die Adresse falsch sei! Und das ICH sie ändern müsste, was leider ne ziemlich dicke Frechheit ist! Ich soll für die Blödheit irgendwelcher Angestellter gerade stehen?? NÖ! :v 

Ich glaube wenn ich mal den Kanal richtig dicht habe gibt es ne "kleine" Beschwerdemail an Askari, wobei ich bezweifle das das hilft.|kopfkrat 

CU

Fabian


----------



## vk58 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Als Anfänger kann ich naturgemäß erst von einer Bestellung bei Askari berichten, aber die ging zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit über die Bühne. Sollte später ab und zu mal´was schiefgehen, so ist das doch menschlich. Hauptsache man ist dann bei der Beseitungung des Fehlers kulant und schnell.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Habe einige male bei Askari bestellt und war bis jetzt eigendlich immer ganz zufrieden. Das einzige wovon ich aus eigener Erfahrung abrate sind diese billig-Wirbel, wo man zum Preis von 5 gleich 10 Päckchen bekommt. Hatte die mal bestellt und dann ca. 80% weggeworfen weil sie hinüber waren. 

Zu diesem Spinner erspare ich mir eine Kommentar. #d  #d


----------



## Fischlifänger (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Askari ist doch Spitze !!!!!!!
Hab Heute meine bestellung vom 03.08.04 erhalten .
Was für eine schnelle Lieferung !!!!!!!!!

Spass beiseite , Mit Askari kann man Glück oder Pech haben mit den Lieferzeiten . Beim Kleinzeug kann man ne Menge Kohle sparen . 
Teuere Sachen würd ich nur bestellen , wenn ich sie kenn oder schon mal in der Hand gehabt hab .



Grüsse 
Fischlifänger


----------



## das_angel_eumel (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hi,

habe 1x dort per Fax bestellt. Sollte natürlich schnell gehen, also hab ich den 24 Std. / 48 Std. (??) Lieferservice gewählt. Als nach einer Woche noch immer nichts da war, hab ich angerufen und musste mir anhören, das meine Bestellung wohl nicht eingegangen sei (Faxbestätigung hab ich heute noch), oder nicht leserlich gewesen sei. Da fragt man sich doch, ob es zu viel verlangt ist anhand der Faxkennung nach einer neuen Bestellung zu fragen. 1x und nie wieder...


----------



## Michael-Neo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

jo gibt bei askari wohl nur zufriedene oder unzufriedene kunden  mittelding gibbet net !!

werde demnächst ma zum askari laden in lüdinghausen fahren, da ich das was ich kauf und mir noch net so sicha bin gerne angrapschen will 

wenn man genau weiss was man will ist versand bestimmt auch net schlecht, nur da es in erreichbarer nähe fahr ich lieber hin und nehm die klamotten gleich mit.

ma schaun wie es so um beratung steht ^^

gruß
michael


----------



## theactor (22. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hi,

ICh denke, jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.
Ich selber bin einigermaßen zufrieden. 
Ich weiss, dass ich für mich die Entscheidung getroffen habe Askaris "hauseigenen Marken" nicht zu vertrauen; aber mit "Markenruten" und anderen Artikeln habe ich auch durchaus sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Einige Kleinartikel sind wirklich sehr, sehr günstig und qualitativ okay.
Was mich (nicht nur bei Askari) ärgert ist der Mindestbestellwert.
Gar nicht, was den Ersteinkauf betrifft. Aber defekte Ware, ich zurückgeschickt habe und weniger als 20,-€ "Wert" ist wird NICHT ersetzt sondern (ohne weitere Benachrichtigung) gutgeschrieben. Das ist für mich ein falsches Kundenverständnis (was allerdings nicht nur Askari sondern die meisten (deutschen) Anbieter anbelangt). 
Wenn ich defekte Ware erhalte verlange ich einen Ersatz und keine Gutschrift weil ein "Mindestbestellwert von 20€ für das Produkt" nicht erreicht wird. 

Ergo: gerade wenn man keinen gut sortierten Händler in der Nähe hat ist Askari mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Wahl. Ein pauschales Urteil kann es m.E. nicht geben.


----------



## Gerry (23. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Habe beim Erstkauf für ca 400.- € bei Askari bestellt gehabt. 1 Schirm war defekt. Wert 19.90 €. angerufen und das Teil unfrei als Sperrgut zurückgeschickt. Nach 3 Tagen kam Ersatz.
Letzte Woche 2 Paar Schuhe für zusammen 30 .- € bestellt. Ware kam nach 4 Tagen ohne Mängel.


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. September 2004)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin oft bei Askari in Duisburg. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Sicher, ich habe sowohl kompetente als auch weniger kompetente Mitarbeiter kennen gelernt. Aber damit komm ich ganz gut zurecht, da ich meistens vorher weiss was ich möchte. Unfreundliches Personal habe ich bisher dort noch nicht erlebt. Auch mit dem Versand habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


Soweit ich bisher raus finden konnte aus eigenem Besuch und Erzählungen von Anderen, die mehrfach da waren, gibt´s in Duisburg wohl im Laden zwei Mitarbeiter. Besagten Jungen Mann mit kurzem Gel-Stoppelhaarschnitt und eine kleine Frau, die sich halbwegs müht aber auch nicht gerade für den Preis für die freundlichste Fachverkäuferin nominiert ist.

Von dem jungen Burschen hört man jedoch von allen Seiten das Gleiche:

- Hängt nur hinter dem Tresen rum
- Ranzt reihenweise die Kunden an
- Hilft nicht und berät nicht vernünftig
- Bequemt sich nicht einmal hinter dem Tresen vor, egal, was man will
- Sucht man was, kommt die Standartantwort: "Muss irgendwo liegen", ohne nähere Beschreibung, wo genau.

Ansonsten hab ich über den Laden die Aussagen gesammelt:

- Sieht dort aus wie Sau
- Alles durcheinander geschmissen
- Zweiteilige Ruten kann man sich irgendwo selber zusammen suchen
- Günstig bei Kleinteilen
- Die meisten Artikel nicht da
- Bei der Suche nach den übrigen Artikeln hilft besagter Junger Mann nie, die Frau schon, wenn sie Zeit hat, hat sie aber kaum

Lass mich rechnen:
- Ich (sagt der Esel)
- Mein Bruder
- 3 Kollegen auf der Arbeit, die allesamt angeln
- 1 Angelfreund

Einhelliges Urteil über den Laden Duisburg, wie oben aufgeführt.

Ich will dem Jungen Mann nix, aber bei einer derartigen Resonanz, wäre es angebracht, seinen Umgang mit den Kunden einmal gründlich zu überdenken, ansonsten sollte Askari mal überdenken, ob man sich so jemanden als Repräsentant seiner Firma auf Dauer leisten kann? Askari sei gesagt, dass die Geschäftsräume sehr klein sind und die teilweise chaotischen Zustände dort sicher mit einem größeren Verkaufsraum in den Griff zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Miehzman (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Es gibt ja wirklich ´kaum Leute die hier was ohne Mängel sagen...
Naja ich hab meinen Katalog en halbes Jahr späterbekommen und mein Freund hat seine Sendung bekommen, nachdem ´seine Mutter ein ernstes Wort mit dem Verkäfer gesprochen hat... YIIIIIIPPPIHHHH
Achja das mit der Frau hat er auch erzählt, als er zufällig in der Nähe war und im Laden vorbeigeschaut hat^^


----------



## kingluy (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hi,
nach mehreren Jahren habe ich bei Askari meine 2. Bestellung aufgegeben (die etwa genau so ablief wie die aktuelle). 

Ergebnis: 

Mittwoch 22 Uhr (online) geordert --> Heute(Sa) Lieferung angekommen.
Also ist die Lieferungsdauer nicht schlecht. 

Von 14 verschiedenen Artikeln waren 3 vergriffen (das sind immerhin über 20 %).
Jetzt habe ich einen Elektronischen Bissanzeiger ohne Bankstick(Rutenhalter):v und
eine Rolle ohne Schnur.
Hakenlöser sind auch nicht gekommen, sind aber nicht so wichtig gewesen.

Der Witz daran war: Zitat *"Bitte bestellen Sie den zur Zeit vergriffenen Artikel beim nächsten mal neu."
*Da ich Gelegenheitsangler bin wird das nur leider ein paar Jahre dauern bis ich wieder für über 25EUR bestelle.
 
Lustig fand ich auch die Karpfenhaken von Balze...
Es waren 2 mal die selben Haken unterschiedlicher Größe. 
Jedoch waren die 6er minimal größer als die 4er |kopfkrat
Schöne Grüße
kingluy


----------



## dani_carp (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



> Von 14 verschiedenen Artikeln waren 3 vergriffen (das sind immerhin über 20 %).



das kenne ich, bis jetzt war noch KEINE Lieferung vollständig, obwohl ich immer davor anrufe um zu checken ob alles da ist.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo!

Zu diesem Thema kann ich nur sagen, das ich mit dem Service des Versandhandels sehr zufrieden bin, mit dem Ladenlokal in Duisburg aber überhaupt nicht.

Die Punkte:

Zu klein
Zu unordentlich
Lücken im Sortiment
Ware aus dem Katalog größten Teils nicht vorrätig
Unordnung im Rutenregal und Preisauszeichnung
Schlechte fachliche Beratung und Unfreundlichkeit

finde ich für die Filiale absolut zutreffend. Da ich beruflich aus dem Handel komme, glaube ich die Situation schon einschätzen zu können. Kleiner Tip an Askari was den jungen Mann, Verkäufer kann man ihn nicht nennen, betrifft: Durch motivierten und passionierten Angler ersetzen, der auch wirklich Fachkompetenz besitzt und über langjährige Erfahrung im Allroundangeln und im Verkauf verfügt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Schorsch987 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Tja kurz mal paar berichte aus der Seite durchgelesen und kann nur sagen, ich werd bei Askari nichts bestellen, will mir nämlich kein Streß antun, hab sowieso schon auch ohne genug


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Meine lezten Erfahrungen bei Askaria waren wirklich schlecht.
Wenn ich im nachhinein überlege hätte ich von meinem letzten Kaufvertrag voll zurück treten sollen. 
Es war so,
nach meiner ersten Bestellung (über 150 Euro versandkosten frei) war ich mit einiger Ware nicht 100%ig zufrieden. 
Also ging es zurück umtauschen.
Gleichzeitig habe ich noch was nachbestellt.(ist dann ja Porto-Frei)
Telefonisch habe ich alles abgeklärt.
Geburstags-Rabatt
Erstbeteller-Rabatt (wurde bei der ersten Bestellung nicht berechnet)
Dann habe ich eine Rolle bestellt die im SonderKaterlog günstiger war als im Hauptkarterlog.
Bestellung kam *Komplett*.
Die Rechnung jedoch auch, nicht ein einziges der Rabatte die ich erhalten sollte bekam ich zugesprochen.
Natürlich habe ich sofort angerufen, ich sollte meine Beschwerde schriftlich einreichen.
Das tat ich auch.
Die Ware habe ich natürlich dann schon benutzt.
Es ging ja nur noch ums Geld.
Die Antwort auf meinen Brief kam dann, mit der großen Enttäuschung.


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

also ich kann nur sagen habe bis jetz zweimal bei askari bestellt und bin zufrieden.da ich jetz ausbildung in hannover mache bin ich natürlich mit dem laden um der ecke direkt an der quelle!da kann ich nur kritik am manchmal doch sehr leeren regalen aussprechen aber das liegt daran da nur das angelieferte da ist und nix auf lager liegt...habe mit einem verkäufer dort gesprochen und der sagte mir sie bekommen ware die wird einsortiert und verkauft und irgendwann kommt neue aber das sie die artikel noch mehrfach im lager haben gibt es nicht!!!zu den verkäufern kann man nur sagen die hier in hannover haben ahnung sie scheinen selber auch zu angeln da bis her zwei mir mit ihren eigenen erfahrungen und ratschlägen beim rutenkauf zur seite standen und mir super produkte verkauft haben die dann nicht unverschämt teuer waren sondern ich sage mal in dem rahmen den ich ausgeben wollte haben sie das optimum gefunden!!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie es bzgl. Nachlieferungen bei Askari aussieht?
Werden die nicht gelieferten Artikel einfach ignoriert oder wird in jedem Fall nachgeliefert?
In den AGBs ist davon nichts zu finden, nur, dass Sie zu Teillieferungen berechtigt sind.
Ich habe heute Nachmittag / Abend mal versucht bei Askari in Duisburg jemand zu erreichen. Es ist jedoch nie jemand ans Telefon gegangen.


----------



## dani_carp (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Kleinteile werden nicht nachgeliefert, teure Artikel wie z.B. Rollen werden aber nachgeliefert


----------



## kulti007 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



dani_carp schrieb:


> Kleinteile werden nicht nachgeliefert, teure Artikel wie z.B. Rollen werden aber nachgeliefert


 

nicht immer...habe auch schon 5 pakungen wirbel per nachlieferung bekommen.

es steht doch auf der rechnung ob nachgeliefert wird, oder der artikel zur zeit vergriffen ist!

mfg


----------



## Fischer1991 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ja.. ich bestelle seit 2 jahren bei askari. Aber seit der letzten bestellung is mir das kraut ausgegangen... 

1te bestellung: Rute nicht auf lager

 nächste bestellt

rute wieder nicht auf lager, wir nicht nachgeliefert

nächste bestellung

rute da, roller nicht auf lager... wird nicht nachgeliefert...

siehe da... nach 3 monaten kam dann alles in einem packet... hab ich gleich wieder zurück geschickt... also vorsicht mit dem askari zeugs!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo,
danke euch.
Eine Frage noch: Man wird aber selbstverständlich vor einer evtl. unvollständigen Lieferung informiert um dann alternativen Ersatz bestellen zu können, richtig?


----------



## dani_carp (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich wurde noch nie benachrichtigt, ich rufe kurz vor der Bestellung nochmal an um zu checken ob alles da ist. Meistens fehlt aber trotzdem etwas.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Das ist doch wohl ne Unverschämtheit!
Haben die kein Lagerverwaltungssystem, was sich mit dem Onlineshop abgleicht? Wenn nicht, hat der daran Kunde keine Schuld.
Da gehört dann zumindest eine Mail verschickt mit Anfrage um weitere Vorgehensweise. 
Denken die:
a) Ist uns doch egal, was der Kunde braucht, oder ob er es braucht
b) Der Kunde bestellt nur so zum Spaß - brauchen tut er es eh nicht.
c) ?

Ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, wo alle Teile gelistet sind.
Es fehlt nichts. Mal sehen was jetzt kommt. Wenn was fehlen sollte, werde ich es für eine Frechheit halten.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo Mr.Sprock.
Mein rat an dich,wenn du nicht zu 100% zufrieden bist solltest du vom Kaufvertrag komplett zurück treten.
Es lohnt sich nicht, sich über einzelheiten auf zu regen.
Aber es kann ja auch alles gut gehn.
Viel Glück !!!


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hmm,man gut das ich mich damit nicht rum ärgern brauch,wir nhaben nen askari laden um die ecke und teu teu teu bislang hatten sie alles da.........
sprich ich musste vorher nicht anrufen,bin auf blauen dunst hin gefahren und habe immer alles gekriegt,also kann ich echt nicht verstehen das sie im versand solch probs haben............


----------



## lukassohn (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo
Ich find Askari Klasse, und bestelle oft da mal was, allerdings ruf ich noch zusätzlich an nachdem ich das Fax geschickt hab und vergewisse mich ob alles da ist ansonsten, hab ich gleich ein Ersatz parat, einmal kam es vor das die was berechneten und nicht im Paket drin war, dann wollten sie es mit der Nachlieferung  schicken, war auch nicht drin, dann wollten sie es gar nicht mehr als Einzelartikel schicken, und es gab eine Gutschrift, was ich auch nicht mal so schlecht finde, ansonsten lief immer alles bestens, und vor allem schnell.
Gruß


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Einmal bei Askari was bestellt und schon war ein Artikel falsch.
Stuhl bestellt, Rutentasche gekommen, ich meine sowas sieht doch auch ein Nichtangler, dass eine Rutentasche kein Stuhl ist.
Musste dann wieder zu Hermes, alles verpacken, zurückschicken und wieder 14 Tage warten.

Bei nem Angelkollegen der ein 4 Personen Zelt bestellt hat, kam auch ein anderes Zelt.

Und als ich dann da zu dem Hermesversand bei mir in der Nähe ging (eine Tankstelle), meinte die Dame doch gleich: "Ach ja das ist dieser Angelversand, der legt nie Rückscheine bei."

Scheint wohl als ob Askari bekannt für Fehllieferungen ist.

Nie mehr bei denen.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

letzte Bestellung verlief perfekt und ohne die kleinste Beanstandung ! #6
riesen Paket mit ner Sammelbestellung Bootskescher , bestimmt 80x100cm , für günstige 5,95 EUR 
kann nicht klagen .... :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ich habe bisher alles Anstandslos erhalten. Allerdings hat auch nie was gefehlt so dass es garnicht erst zu Nachlieferungen kam.


----------



## Carphunter88 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo,
Also ich habe schon oft bei Askari bestellt und habe bisher alles bekommen was ich wollte ich ruf aber immer persönlich an und gib die Bestellung durch die sagen dann gleich was da ist und was nicht die Versand kosten sind bei Gerlinger meist noch höher wenn mann alles zusammen nimmt und vergleicht kommt mann bei Askari meist billiger davon hatte auch noch keine beschädigten rollen oder Ruten toi toi toi
Gruß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hatte eine Grossbestellung getätigt mit Unmengen an Kleinkram und bestimmt 30 Artikelnummern hab der das mit der Dame am Telefon gemacht und immer abgeglichen es kam auch alles an und das innerhalb von 4 Tagen.....also ich kann mich über Askari nicht beschweren!


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> hab der das mit der Dame am Telefon gemacht



|supergri|bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Oh Weh^^Wenn das meine Freundin liest gibbet haue
Aber wenn die Frau am Telefon gut aussah stehe ich zu allem =)


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oh Weh^^Wenn das meine Freundin liest gibbet haue
> Aber wenn die Frau am Telefon gut aussah stehe ich zu allem =)



Wie Du das mit Deiner Freundin regelst, musst Du selbst wissen, aber was der Rest des AB bei der Sommerferkelwahl dazu sagen wird... |supergri|supergri|supergri



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> hab der das mit der Dame am Telefon gemacht



Ich sag jedenfalls erstmal:


----------



## caddel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oh Weh^^Wenn das meine Freundin liest gibbet haue
> Aber wenn die Frau am Telefon gut aussah stehe ich zu allem =)


 

Bei Askari wird nach Aussehen eingestellt, nicht nach Wissen.
#h:q

Nur wie hast Du das mit der gemacht.?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Telefonsex kostet extra.:vik::vik::q:q

Spaßige Grüße
caddel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich hab ihr erzählt das ich den dicksten Aal im Gewässer hab^^:m:m:m

Sie war darauf so Begeistert das alles seinen Lauf nahm.....allerdings hat dieser Aal nur ein Auge,was natürlich bei der Sorte Normal ist......:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## perca fluviatilis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich vertsehe ehrlich nicht warum ihr alle oder zumindest viel von euch euch so über Askari aufregt.Ich habe bis jetzt erst zweimal bestellt mit einen eigentlichem positiven Ergebnis.Als ich das erste mal bestellt habe wollte ich eine Fliegenrolle + Rute +Schnur und Fliegen also so ein Set.ich habe es einen Monat vor meinem Geburtstag bestellt und dachte das es noch vor Meinem Geburtstag ankommen wird.An meinem Geburtstag war es aber immer noch nicht da,also Askari angerufen#x.Am Telefon sagten die Askari Angestellte mir das die rute nicht Vorrätig seie und Askari auf die Lieferung der Rute warten müsse bis sie mir alles schicken hätten können.Sie sagte ausserdem das wir stornieren ode auf das Paket warten hätten können.Ich hab mich entschieden zu warten,mit dem Ergebnis das zwei Monat später immer noch nichts da war.Paket storniert Geburtstag im Eimer und keine Fliegenangel in meinen Besitz, zu diesem Zeitpunkt fühlte mich mich von Askari ziemlich verarscht!!Viele würden jezt die finger von Askari lassen,da ich aber ein ziemlicher Sturrkopf bin bestellte ich nochmal von Askari.
lezten Montag habe ich bestellt und  habe mich im Voraus erkundigt ob alles lieferbar seie,alle waren lieferbar und ich warte jetzt seit zwei tagen.Mal sehen wann die Sachen kommen#6


----------



## perca fluviatilis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Sie sind endlich da!!Nach zwei Tagen und 17 Stunden hat Askari geliefert^^


----------



## Sladdi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Mir fehlen echt die Worte 



> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr "Sladdi",
> Ihre Bestellung vom 14.10.2008 wurde am 23.12.2008 versandt.
> 
> mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Immerhin...
es geht nichts verloren :q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ja das ist auch super!
Ging ja richtig flott


----------



## eiswerner (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo,
ich kann mich nicht beschweren ich habe am 18.12. bestellt für unseren nächsten Norgetrip ( es sind 8 Jungangler von unserem Angelverein dabei) Askari hatte gerade eine Aktion der Seapoint Pilker im Angebot die meisten ab 0,40cent. 
Ich habe mit  der Dame am Tel. alle Artikel und Menge abgeglichenund Heute die Ware komplett erhalten - besser gehts nicht, ihr könnt es glauben für 163 EURO Pilker in dieser Preisklasse das sind schon einige.#6
Gruss Werner


----------



## Rotauge (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Momentan gibt es 20% Rabatt bei einer Online-Bestellung. Das mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Vor 2 Tagen konnte man sogar Versandkostenfrei bestellen.
Aber ich warte noch, demnächst gibts 25%


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Die erste Bestellung klappt meist super ohne Probleme, die zweite kommt nur halb an....
Wenn man mal was umtauschen will kan man mal 5 Wochen locker in kauf nehmen...

mfg Flo


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die erste Bestellung klappt meist super ohne Probleme, die zweite kommt nur halb an....
> Wenn man mal was umtauschen will kan man mal 5 Wochen locker in kauf nehmen...
> 
> mfg Flo


 
das kann ich nicht bestätigen-dreimal bestellt dreimal top-ware ist da und geld paar tage später erst abgebucht sogar...

und mit dem umtauschen das habe ich schon oft gehört-da habe ich glück das der shop hier 10km weiter um die cecke in hannover ist...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Kann ich dir aber bestätigen ausser mir hat es noch 2 andere direkt aus dem Bekanntenkreis erwischt. Zufall?

mfg Flo


----------



## jannisO (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die erste Bestellung klappt meist super ohne Probleme, die zweite kommt nur halb an....
> Wenn man mal was umtauschen will kan man mal 5 Wochen locker in kauf nehmen...
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Kaufe seit Jahren ab und an Mal dort aber nie Probleme.
Einmal ist mir ne Rute beim 2 Wurf gebrochen. Diese Reklamation verlief auch ohne Probleme. 
Das Progarmm hat zwar in meine Augen nach gelassen aber ab und an kann man dort trotzdem kaufen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Mal ist Askari gut, manchmal aber auch grotten schlecht.
Ich habe schon alles durchgemacht:q


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe einmal grottenschlecht mitgemacht. Danach nie wieder.
Dann kaufe ich lieber woanders für ein paar Euro mehr ein und kann mich drauf verlassen...


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe dort noch nie bestellt, weil ich mehr schlechtes als gutes über Askari gelesen habe. 
Das reicht mir


----------



## Sladdi (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Das schlimmste in meinen Augen ist nicht einmal die viel zulange Lieferzeit, eher die Unfähigkeit Kunden binden und zufrieden stellen zu wollen.
 Bei der Bestellung damals sagte man mir am Telefon das aufgrund eines beliebten und daher vergriffenen Artikels sich der Versand um ca. 2 Wochen verzögere. 
Ich freute mich über den netten Hinweis, so müsste ich mich ja nicht über den Verbleib der Ware wundern. Es vergingen dann die ersten 4 Wochen, was zu einem Anruf meinerseits führte. Am Telefon hatte man natürlich vollstes Verständnis für mich und meine Situation und vertröstete mich auf unbestimmte Zeit, da sie ja schließlich selber auch auf den Artikel warten müssten. Da ich in den 4 Wochen ja einige Zeit zum nachdenken hatte  frug ich den netten Herrn am anderen Ende der Leitung ob sie denn nicht schon die restlichen Artikel schicken könnten, so müsste ich wenigstens nicht auf alles so lange warten. Meiner Meinung nach ein sinnvoller und gut überlegter Kompromiss .... dachte ich, er wiederum fand das gar nicht gut und sagte mir frei raus in ruhiger monotoner Stimmlage  "Ja das ginge wohl, dann kommen wir aber über den Lieferfreibetrag von 15€"!
Wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht eh schon auf der Couch gesessen hätte, ich hätte es unverzüglich nachgeholt!
Ich besann mich auf eine meiner guten Charakter Eigenschaften und übte mich weiter in Geduld was ich dem Herrn am anderen Ende höflichst mitteilte.

Die nächsten 4 Wochen zogen ins Land und ich rang mich zu einem erneuten Anruf durch, ich hatte eine nette junge Dame am Telefon und schilderte auch Ihr die Sachlage meines Problems.
 Wie fast alle Mitarbeiter im Telefonservice, verstand auch sie es in Perfektion sich voll und ganz in meine lagen zu versetzen, mir aber in gleichem Atemzug mitzuteilen das sich an der Situation ja doch nicht ändert, weil sie angeblich immer noch auf den Liefertermin ihres Lieferanten warten. 
Ich versuchte mich ein klein wenig in die Lage von Askari zu versetzen und zu verstehen das sie in einer unangenehmer Lage seien, blieb somit erneut ganz ruhig und sachlich und frug nach ob es denn im Sinne der Firmenleitung wäre Kunden so zu vergraulen und auf Nachfrage nicht einmal ein kleines entgegenkommen in Form von Sagen wir mal....einem klitze kleinem Rabatt anzubieten, da es schließlich nicht selbstverständlich sei das Kunden ganze 2 Monate warten. Die nette Dame machte das, was sie die ganze Zeit vorzüglich tat, Sie schwieg den Hörer an, unterbrochen von kleinen und zarten gehauchten "hmm". 

Da ich versuche immer das beste im Menschen zu sehen und so optimistisch wie möglich durch das Leben zu ziehen, schlug ich tatsächlich vor, erneut stillschweigend zu warten bis sich etwas tut und zwar bis Neujahr. Sollte sich dann noch nichts an der Situation geändert haben,  würde ich dann doch gerne die Bestellung stornieren. Ich schilderte ihr weiterhin das ich gerade erst Besitzer eines Fischereischeins wurde und ich mir noch eine komplette Ausrüstung zulegen müsste, ich mir aber sehr sicher sei, sie nicht bei Askari Sport zu kaufen. Plötzlich entgegnete mir die Dame am Telefon den für mich wohl unpassendsten Satz den man in solch einer Situation nur anbringen kann..... "ja, nee das tät ich auch nicht"!!!​
Und die Moral dieser kleinen Weihnachtsgeschicht..... bei Askari Sport da kaufe ich nichts!


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Sladdi, bitte noch Absätze benutzen!

Dein Beitrag ist top, aber meine Augen tun jetzt weh..


----------



## crazyFish (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Sladdi, bitte noch Absätze benutzen!
> 
> Dein Beitrag ist top, aber meine Augen tun jetzt weh..



Und ich dachte ich sollte langsam ins Bett, aber ich gebe dem Dreckraser Recht .


----------



## Sladdi (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ja tut mir auch wirklich leid!

Muss nämlich auch ins Bett und bin schon froh mich noch so artikulieren zu können 


p.s. habs ein klein wenig "aufgelockert"


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Danke 

@fish - "Dreckraser" gefällt mir #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich hatte letztens ein eher nettes Erlebnis mit Askari. Ich habe eine Haufen Kleinkrams bestellt - unter anderem auch Gummiperlen in unterschiedlichen Größen.

Leider stellte sich dann bei der Lieferung heraus, dass 3 von den 4 Gummiperlenpäkchen gar keine Gummiperlen, sondern gewöhnliche Plastikperlen waren.

Die Artikelnummern stimmten also wurde im katalog falsch beschrieben.

Ok, die Hotline angerufen und nach einem "was machen wir nun?" gefragt. Und was habe ich bekommen?

"Vielen Dank für ihren Hinweis. Ich werde das entsprechend weiterleiten. Können sie die Plastikperlen verwenden? Ja? Ok, dann behalten sie die einfach und ich mache ihnen eine Gutschrift über den Kaufpreis."

14 Tage später kaufte ich nochmal bei Askari ein und was soll ich sagen? 4 Euro + Zerquetschte Gutschrift berechnet.

Was ich auch positiv fand war, dass mir die Dame anbot, per Vorkasse zu zahlen, obwohl dies ausdrücklich im Shop nicht vorgesehen wäre (stimmt auch - die Zahlungsvariante gibt es im Shop nicht) und sie riet mir auch von einer Versandversicherung ab, da Pakete bis 500 Euro Warenwert ohnehin gesetzlich versichert wären (eine Nachfrage beim Paketlieferer ergab, dass dem tatsächlich so ist) und ich so noch ein paar Silberlinge sparen könnte.

Manchmal muss man einfach den richtigen der Hotline erwischen, glaube ich. Es sind eben auch nur Menschen, die da arbeiten.

Wobei es auch schon Bestellungen gab, bei denen ich mich ärgern musste - dies aber auch bei anderen Shops. Also nichts , was man speziell Askari anlasten könnte.


----------



## blackpanther1987 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Huhu wollte mich auxh mal in das Thema einklinken und mal hören bei wem ihr so eure Sachen bestellt???

Ich persöhnlich hab schn gelesen dass hier jeder ne andere Meinung gegenüber Askari vertritt. Ich persöhnlich bin aber zufrieden


----------



## crazyFish (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



blackpanther1987 schrieb:


> Huhu wollte mich auxh mal in das Thema einklinken und mal hören bei wem ihr so eure Sachen bestellt???
> 
> Ich persöhnlich hab schn gelesen dass hier jeder ne andere Meinung gegenüber Askari vertritt. Ich persöhnlich bin aber zufrieden



1. Beim Gerätehändler um die Ecke
2. Camo Takle
3. Gerlinger
4. Was ich da nicht zu ordentlichen Preisen bekomme bei ebay.com


----------



## sc00b (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also ich hab nun das erste und letzte mla bei denen bestellt.

03.12 bestellt 10.12 da oke.. dann haben die wa sned mitgeliefert weil es ned auf lager war.. ich dann hinterher geharkt wo das den nun bleibt.. kam dann antwort wie wissen es nicht und bla bla und nun habe ich es gestern stoniert.... ich brauch ja den Anzug im Winter ned im Sommer... was mich bei den auch etwas stört, wenn man eine e-mail schickt, bekommt man immer eine andere als Ansprechpartern.. von 8 mails hatte 4 andere Ansprechpartner.. und keiner hatte Peil von nix hatte ich das Gefühl... Naja da Zahl ich etwas mehr, aber dann auch nur wo es ein bzw 2 Sprechpartner sind ned hunderte.. also Askari? Never Ever....

mfg


----------



## s_rathje (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ich bin mit askari auch ganz zufrieden. kA wie viel 100 bestellung da jeden tag eingehen, aber wenn es dann bei 20 - 30 leuten komplikationen gibt, ist das doch noch im rahmen. 
natürlich würds mich ärgern, wenns mich treffen würde, aber bis jezt kamen die sachen immer innerhalb von 4 werktagen und die reklamationen waren einwandfrei


----------



## crazyFish (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Fehler kann jeder machen, die Art wie man dann mit diesen Fehlern umgeht zeigt ob man Qualität hat oder nich und da sind Sie dran gescheitert...

Aber ich habe ja ein Glück, es gibt so viele andere Firmen die mein Geld wollen  :q (und tun dann auch was dafür, dass es kontinuierlich kommt)


----------



## gerätenarr (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Und die Moral dieser kleinen Weihnachtsgeschicht..... bei Askari Sport da kaufe ich nichts!


 

ich auch!


----------



## FlyS (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Askari is voll oK, nur haben die nicht immer das aktuelle Zeugs!

Jedoch gibt es zur Zeit 20% auf alle Bestellungen, vergleicht man aber zum Bleistift die Illec Wobbler Preise mit denen bei anderen Anbietern oder eBay, dann fällt einen sehr schnell auf warum die 20% anbieten können!!!


----------



## prignitz_angler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

sacht mal etwas offtopic 

gibbet eigentlich auch versandhändler die auf rechnung liefern?will nciht immer hunderte von euros überweisen um nachher festzustellen, das das doch net sooo die gute wahl war, und ewig warten muß auf mein geld ...hab grad wieder so ein fall erlebt..1 monat mußte ich aufs geld warten grrr...


----------



## grazy04 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

also ich bin unzufrieden mit Askari....... ich habe 9 Wochen auf ne Nachlieferung gewartet, bei der dann auch noch der falsche Artikel geliefert wurde, auf E-mails antwortet man grundsätzlich 2 Tage später, mein Vater hat jetzt zum 3ten mal aus einem der Sonderblättchen / Angeboten was bestellt und bekommt zum dritten mal nur die Hälfte weil der Rest nicht Lieferbar ist, die Bestellung war bereits Anfang November aufgegeben (natürlich ist da auch noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk dabei)

Zur Ehrenrettung : Ich finde das die Auswahl bei Askari eine der besten ist die es gibt.

so long


----------



## sven_p (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Askari ist einfach unseriös.
Versand ist unpünktlich, Service gleich 0 und billig sind sie auch nicht so, wie sie immer tun.
Zudem haben die da keine Ahnung. Wollte da mal 2 Delkims bestellen per Telefon. Leider waren die nicht lieferbar und der nette Herr hat versucht, mir diese Askon Pieper für 15 euro anzudrehen.#d
Ich hatte noch keine Lieferung, die komplett war, so wie ich bestellt hatte.


Wenn Versandhandel, dann Gerlinger.
Anständige Lieferzeiten, toller Service und Kulanz gegenüber der Kunden und in den guten Markenartikeln oft billiger als Askari, wenn dies überhaupt im Angebbot haben.

Zudem sind Ersatzteile dort absolut problemlos zu bestellen!#6


----------



## Angler-Flo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Askari ist nicht mein Ding. 
Ich kaufe Prinzipiell nichts ohne es nicht gesehen zu haben - besonders bei Angelsachen wie Ruten oder sowas ... die muss man einfach in der Hand haben. 

Außerdem die Produkte die ich bisher bestellt habe waren bis auf eins oder so alle Kaputt oder die falschen ... Ich gehe da lieber in den Laden vor Ort und ahbe auch einen Ansprechpartner bei Beratung und Reklamationen. Kommt auch nicht teuerer - und ich weiß wo mein Geld ist.


----------



## Zanderlui (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ihr seid auch solche helden die nicht lesen können und sich dann aber noch beschweren im nachhinein.....

auf diesen angebotszetteln steht auf jeder seite glaube ich sogar solange der vorrat reicht-wenn der vorrat alle ist kann nun mal nicht mehr geliefert werden.....

finde es richtig assozial von einigen wie sie hier versand häuser runter machen wegen qualität oder das sie nicht liefern....obwohl es in den geschäftsbedingungen drin steht das eslänger dauern kann oder ein artikel auch nicht mehr liefer bar sein kann....

bei askari ist vieles billig wenn man dort zum beispiel 5packen kauft oder gleich zwei ruten klar dann hatt man ein schnäppchen das die sachen aber nicht die beste qualität haben ist dann doch wohl von vorherein klar....also ihr müsst immer überlegen ob ihr billig was wollt was nicht gerade top ist oder ob ihr 10euro mehr ausgebt  und denn was vernünftiges habt....

und zum schluss leute sich erst über lieferverzug und unvollständigere ware wegen ausverkauf beschweren wenn man nicht nur ein kreuz gemacht hat sondern auch gelesen hat was in den agb steht!!!!




grazy04 schrieb:


> also ich bin unzufrieden mit Askari....... ich habe 9 Wochen auf ne Nachlieferung gewartet, bei der dann auch noch der falsche Artikel geliefert wurde, auf E-mails antwortet man grundsätzlich 2 Tage später, mein Vater hat jetzt zum 3ten mal aus einem der Sonderblättchen / Angeboten was bestellt und bekommt zum dritten mal nur die Hälfte weil der Rest nicht Lieferbar ist, die Bestellung war bereits Anfang November aufgegeben (natürlich ist da auch noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk dabei)
> 
> Zur Ehrenrettung : Ich finde das die Auswahl bei Askari eine der besten ist die es gibt.
> 
> so long


----------



## crazyFish (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Zanderlui, vom Prinzip her hast du ja Recht, aber beim Ausdruck ist ma wieder ziemlich daneben gegriffen...


----------



## Zanderlui (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Zanderlui, vom Prinzip her hast du ja Recht, aber beim Ausdruck ist ma wieder ziemlich daneben gegriffen...


 
der ausdruck ist nicht daneben weil er nämlich die wahrheit sagt!!!!so ist es nun mal und damit es auch die letzten verstehen habe ich es nicht umschrieben sondern auf den punkt gebracht.....ist mir klar das manche da jetzt wieder heulen werden oh ne wie kann man das so schreiben weil sie nämlich damit gemeint sind aber so ist das leben leute-das ist nämlich nicht nur ringelpietz mit anfassen....

meine dich aber jetzt nicht direkt mit den heulern hier....#6


----------



## Sladdi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

.... Wollte mich eigendlich zu dem Beitrag von Zanderuli äußern, werde mich aber doch nicht auf dieses niveau herablassen.

Deshalb habe ich editiert.


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@sladdi
ich denke das er recht hat, wobei die ausdrücke ziemlich aufreizend sein mögen...
aber dann gleich hier wieder son mist zu labern von wegen definition muss finde ich auch nicht sein, er suchte einfach ein wort was das beschreibt was hier gemacht wird...

meine meinung dazu
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Sladdi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Die Definition war eindeutig falsch, deshalb schrieb ich keinen "Mist" 
Aber um weiteren verbalen Entgleisungen vorzubeugen editierte ich meinen Beitrag unverzüglich damit, wie ich hoffe, wieder vernünftig miteinander umgegangen werden kann.


----------



## mike_w (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo,
seit einer Bestellung vor 5 Jahren habe und werde ich nie wieder bei Askari bestellen. Damals bestellte ich eine Shimanorolle als Supersonderangebot und dabei packte ich, da die hohen Versandkosten ja eh anfallen, noch für ca. 5€ einige Haken und Wirbel dazu. Ebenfalls war noch eine interessante Rute im Angebot, die ich ebenfalls orderte.

Bei der Lieferung fiel ich dann hinten rüber. Die Rute war überhaupt nicht mein Ding, die Rolle wurde nicht geliefert, aber die Haken und Wirbel waren ok. Für die Rute wurde ein heftiger Sperrgutzuschlag verlangt (war bei der Bestellung nicht ersichtlich, stand aber irgendwo in den AGBs). Nach meinem Anruf wurde erklärt, dass die Rollen nicht lieferbar. Da habe ich halt Pech gehabt. Keine Kulanz, keine Entschuldigung. Einfach ein Pech gehabt.

Soviel zu Askari, kann bei mir ein Einzelfall gewesen sein, aber es hat mir persönlich gereicht.
Mike


----------



## fisherman93 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> .... Wollte mich eigendlich zu dem Beitrag von Zanderuli äußern, werde mich aber doch nicht auf dieses niveau herablassen.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich editiert.


 

Genau!!
Nicht auf das Niveau herablassen!
Denn da Unten haben andere Leute hier mehr Erfahrung als wir. 
Aber die Art sich zu Äußern finde ich von Manchen nur zum :v


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@fisherman93 war das auch auf mich bezogen???


----------



## Zanderlui (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

was habe ich denn so verwerfliches geschrieben????weil ich assozial geschrieben haben?????oh kinder geht bloß zu mami an rockzippel euch ausheulen.....|uhoh:

es ist nun mal so ihr macht hier dinge fest wie askari ist ******* an solchen sachen wie jetzt auch erwähnt da kommt ein sperrgutzuschlag rauf und was weiß ich wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich kotzen....

im katalog steht der zuschlag und im internet wird er bei der rechnung mit angezeigt....

askari ist so schlimm ganz böse sind die-und bestimmt auch noch schuld daran das ihr nicht vernünftig lesen könnt....


so und nun los auf mich mit gebrüll-denn gebissene hunde bellen ne jungs


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Sven,

ich würde zwar net gebissen, aber ein wenig Arrogant wirkst/bist du schon..

Komm, nen Gang runter schalten |wavey:


----------



## dirk-mann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> was habe ich denn so verwerfliches geschrieben????weil ich assozial geschrieben haben?????oh kinder geht bloß zu mami an rockzippel euch ausheulen.....|uhoh:
> 
> es ist nun mal so ihr macht hier dinge fest wie askari ist ******* an solchen sachen wie jetzt auch erwähnt da kommt ein sperrgutzuschlag rauf und was weiß ich wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich kotzen....
> 
> ...




Moin

du hast recht Zanderlui ich sag immer wieder wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil:q


gruß dirk


----------



## Zanderlui (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Sven,
> 
> ich würde zwar net gebissen, aber ein wenig Arrogant wirkst/bist du schon..
> 
> Komm, nen Gang runter schalten |wavey:


 

das hat nix mit arogant zu tun aber was soll man sagen wenn etwas schlecht gemacht wird aus dummheit der nutzer.....

bin zwar niemand der was mit askari zu tun hat aber was würdest du denn sagen wenn du einen angelversand hast der runter gemacht wird auf deuwel komm raus und das nur weil die leute bestellen ihr kreuz machen und nie die regeln für die bestellung gelesen haben???


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich finde Zanderlui hat recht. Das mit dem Sperrgut und den anderen Angaben steht da, und so muss es auch verstanden werden. Askari ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass ihr gerne mal wichtige Angaben überlest. Ich habe heute eine Bestellung mit viel Kleinkram rausgegeben...mal schauen ob alles ankommt.


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich würde sie nicht als dumm bezeichnen, denn das ist beleidigend |wavey:

Und AGB gibts, am besten noch seehr klein, lang und unübersichtlich geschrieben, um den Kunden zu verarschen 

Seriöse Geschäfte informieren die Kunden, dass Artikel A, B oder C nicht lieferbar sei und bitten ggfs einen Ersatz oder Stornierung der Bestellung.

Nun ja... Masse statt Klasse #d


----------



## Zanderlui (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

das mit dem informieren wird bei den preisen und umfang der sendungen nicht realisierbar sein deshalb muss man eben lesen....#6




rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nicht als dumm bezeichnen, denn das ist beleidigend |wavey:
> 
> Und AGB gibts, am besten noch seehr klein, lang und unübersichtlich geschrieben, um den Kunden zu verarschen
> 
> ...


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Askari und Gerlinger kann man nicht vergleichen der eine hat leichte Dentenz zur spezialiserung auf Raubfisch(gerlinger) und der andere will die breite masse an Anglern ansprechen (Askari). 

Was mich bei Askari immer wieder störrt ist die Verpackung, da ist immer etwas durch die doofheit unsrer Postboten zerquetscht und wenn es die Lauben sind stinkts auch noch, da kann man dort anrufen und x mal sagen schreiben sie bitte zerbrechlich drauf das hilft alles nichts.


Aber die schlimmste abzocke die mir untergekommen ist ist Ofenloch wenn ich eine Browning Sitzkiepe bestelle als Komplett set erwarte ich auch das alles in einen Päckchen kommt und ich nichts für die Nachlieferung zahlen muss pro Päckchen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Bei E Bay kannste bei Ofenloch 1 Packet Haken kaufen und 6,25 Euro VERSANDKOSTEN bezahlen.;+
Als ich mal eine großere Sache bei E Bay verkaufte und 9 Euro tatsächliche Versandkosten berechnete bekam ich einen Anschiss von E Bay bzw. eine Verwarnung dafür wegen Versandbetrugs.
Das ließ ich mir nicht bieten und rief dort an.
Ofenloch nutzt ein Schlupfloch -Es Steht ja auch dort Versandrabat möglich !!!!!!
Wer für ein Packet Angelhaken 6 ,25 Euro versandkosten zahlt ist selbst schuld ,wer nicht gleich mehr kauft um auf die Versandkosten zu kommen.
So läuft die Sche..e.#6
Man muß höllisch aufpassen wo und wie man was bestellt.
Und so einfach ist das auch nicht mehr eine Minusbewertung abzugeben.
E Bay macht das solchen Geschäften sehr leicht und verdient natürlich auch dran.!!|wavey:


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Kann jemand genau sagen bis wann die 20% sind? Ob die nun heute enden oder man kann noch bis 00.00 (02.01.2009) bestellen?

Für mich ist wichtig:
am 00.00Uhr (01.01.2009)
oder
am 00.00Uhr (02.01.2009)

Danke für Antworten wollte noch heute die 20% ausnutzen.


----------



## Big Troll (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Kann jemand genau sagen bis wann die 20% sind? Ob die nun heute enden oder man kann noch bis 00.00 (02.01.2009) bestellen?
> 
> Für mich ist wichtig:
> am 00.00Uhr (01.01.2009)
> ...






Moin Alex.k, 
weder, noch, sondern online
bis zum 01.01.2009 um 23:59:59   #h


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Gut also heute gilt das dann bestelle ich mal schnell.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ab wann liefern die eigentlich Versandkostenfrei ?
150€ ???


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

jo ab 150


----------



## grazy04 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ihr seid auch solche helden die nicht lesen können und sich dann aber noch beschweren im nachhinein.....
> 
> auf diesen angebotszetteln steht auf jeder seite glaube ich sogar solange der vorrat reicht-wenn der vorrat alle ist kann nun mal nicht mehr geliefert werden.....
> 
> ...




was hast du denn fürn Problem ??????

 es steht auch im Gestz das Angebote in ausreichender Zahl vorätig sein müssen.. 
Willst DU mir unterstellen ich bin assozial ??? Ich glaub du hast hier grad was verwechselt Kollege !!!!!
1. Wenn ich solch ein Verhalten meinen Kunden gegenüber an den Tag lege (2-3 Tage nicht auf E-Mails reagieren)bin ich in 2 Monaten weg vom Markt
2. Wenn ich Ware ausliefere die unvollständig ist schauen sich das meine Kunden vlt 2x an und wechseln dann 
3. lass ich mal weg, sonst hab ich meine guten Vorsätze gleich wieder übern Haufen geworfen

Sach ma bezahlt dich da wer von dem Handel ???

Ich fass es ja nich , da sagt mir ein 21Jähriger ROTZLÖFFEL ich bin ein Assi, hast du schonmal richtig gearbeitet und hast irgenwas vom selbsterwirtschafteten Geld bezahlt.... Ich brech ab.... das echt der Hammer
ohne Worte.....


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Bin gespannt wie es nun mit meiner Bestellung läuft die ich heute gemacht habe. 



> bei askari ist vieles billig wenn man dort zum beispiel 5packen kauft oder gleich zwei ruten klar dann hatt man ein schnäppchen das die sachen aber nicht die beste qualität haben ist dann doch wohl von vorherein klar....also ihr müsst immer überlegen ob ihr billig was wollt was nicht gerade top ist oder ob ihr 10euro mehr ausgebt und denn was vernünftiges habt....



Was hat die Qualität oder der Preis damit zutun. Der Verkäufer darf keine Ware liefern die: Qualitätsmangel, Quantitätsmangel, Falschlieferung oder falsche Werbeversprechungen enthält. Dabei spielt der Preis oder der Anbieter oder ob es ein Sonderangebot ist, keine Rolle.

Wenn ich eins der Gründe erfahren würde, würde ich nicht mehr dort bestellen. Egal wie verlockend das Angebot ist.
------------
Wann werden den die derzeitigen 20% an Gesamtpreis bei der Bestellung angeglichen? 
Habe eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten und es enthält noch nicht 20%


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Die 20% stehen auf deiner Rechnung die du bei der Lieferung erhältst drauf, so war das glaube ich immer.
Ich habe auch gerade eine ganze Menge bestellt, mit den 20% lohnte sich das schon richtig


----------



## Damyl (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe dort angerufen. Mir wurde gesagt, das die 20% erst auf der Endrechnung stehen.#h


----------



## Nick_A (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> was hast du denn fürn Problem ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Grazy, #h

ich kann Dir nur zustimmen....Zanderlui ist einer der (zum Glück wenigen) Mitgliedern hier, die immer wieder negativ auffallen !!! #q

Keine Ahnung, aber ständig ´ne große Klappe ! |supergri

Am Besten muss man bei dem Spezialisten die "Ignorier-Funktion" nutzen ! Mir ist er jedenfalls schon oft mächtig auf den Sack gegangen ! :v

Kann auch nicht wirklich verstehen, warum er "erst" eine Verwarnung hat ! |rolleyes

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Uuuuuups....habe gerade gesehen, daß bei Zanderlui die Anzahl der Verwarnungen wieder auf "Null" steht ?!? ;+|bigeyes |kopfkrat

Unglaublich....***KOPFSCHÜTTEL***#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> assozial





grazy04 schrieb:


> ROTZLÖFFEL





grazy04 schrieb:


> Assi



Immer wieder toll wie sich hier einige ausdrücken können! :c Den Moderatoren scheint der Umgangston ja egal zu sein, es lebe das "hohe" Niveau dieses Boards...

Ich habe bei Askari auch was im Rahmen der 20%-Aktion bestellt, angeblich geht das Paket heute in den Versand, ich bin schon gespannt!

War aber nur 1 Artikel, also wird das Paket wohl vollständig sein...


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@Schleien-Stefan

Ganz lesen, nicht nur ohne Sinn Zitate einfügen !!


@Nick_A 

Gute Idee !!!!


----------



## celler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

man.man,hier ist ja was los....
finde es auch shize wenn hier einige user persönlich angegriffen werden...
man kann sein beiträge auch anders formulieren.

jetzt aber wieder zum thema:
hab bei askari jetzt auch das erste mal bestellt,wie läuft das bei denen eigentlich?
lass das per lastschrift laufen.krieg ich da irgned wie bescheid wann das paket raus geht?ob es vollständig raus geht?wann wird das geld abgebucht?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan
> 
> Ganz lesen, nicht nur ohne Sinn Zitate einfügen !!



Ich habe es ganz gelesen, der Inhalt ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen richtig - aber warum Du Dich auf dieses Niveau begibst ist mir trotzdem nicht klar. Von Zanderlui ist man das je gewohnt, der will (oder kann;+) wohl nicht anders. Schade wenn er damit andere auch auf den Level bingt... #t


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

*verstehe*

es gibt immer wieder so Situationen wos mit mir durchgeht..... glaub mir, das ist keinesfalls mein Niveau, aber ich konnte mich da nicht mehr halten.... naja dank Nick_A hab ich nun auch ne eingerichtete Ignorlist mit 2 Einträgen (der zweite iss ........ ach egal  )

so long und nichts für ungut....


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man einen ignoriert?
Sieht man dann von der Person auch keine Beiträge mehr?
Ich hätte da nämlich auch so einen Kandidaten


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> es gibt immer wieder so Situationen wos mit mir durchgeht..... glaub mir, das ist keinesfalls mein Niveau, aber ich konnte mich da nicht mehr halten....



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich denke mal genau darauf zielen seine Postings auch ab - ein bisschen Spaß muss sein... 

Bin schon gespannt ob auch diesmal wieder eine Beleidigungs-PN kommt, aber er scheint ja weiter verwarnungsfrei solche Sachen posten zu dürfen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



celler schrieb:


> man.man,hier ist ja was los....
> finde es auch shize wenn hier einige user persönlich angegriffen werden...
> man kann sein beiträge auch anders formulieren.
> 
> ...




Also du bekommst eine Bestellbestätigung und eine Sendebestätigung, wenn alles gut läuft und es auch verschickt wird. (Manchmal muss man auch Tagelang hinterher telefonieren).
Wenn dun das Paket dann bekommen hast, wird abgebucht.
Versendet wird meistens innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen.
So war es bei mir immer, halt vorausgesetz es geht auch alles gut.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich denke mal genau darauf ziehlen seine Postings auch ab - ein bisschen Spaß muss sein...
> 
> Bin schon gespannt ob auch diesmal wieder eine Beleidigungs-PN von ZL kommt, aber er scheint ja weiter verwarnungsfrei solche Sachen posten zu dürfen. |kopfkrat



Ja, ich finde es auch komisch, manche haben hier echt Freiheiten.#q
Ich hatte nur eine kleine noch recht sachliche Meinungsverschiedenheit im FCB Forum (Als BVB Fan :vik und bin schon verwarnt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich denke mal genau darauf zielen seine Postings auch ab - ein bisschen Spaß muss sein...
> 
> Bin schon gespannt ob auch diesmal wieder eine Beleidigungs-PN kommt, aber er scheint ja weiter verwarnungsfrei solche Sachen posten zu dürfen. |kopfkrat




da wir Moderatoren auch nicht überall sein können und einige von uns auch mal Urlaub haben und die Feiertage mit ihrer Familie  geniessen wollten ist es auch sehr hilfreich von euch, solche Beiträge wo  jemand beleidigt wird, bei uns zu melden.

Viele Grüsse Knurri


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hi,ich kann nur sagen

ASKARI IST EIN DRECKS-SCHUPPEN. Geht mal auf Neuheiten oder Angebote da kommt nur der kogah SCHROTT!!!!!!! Und der Versand dauert 7 Tage!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hi,ich kann nur sagen
> 
> ASKARI IST EIN DRECKS-SCHUPPEN. Geht mal auf Neuheiten oder Angebote da kommt nur der kogah SCHROTT!!!!!!! Und der Versand dauert 7 Tage!



Kannst du das vielleicht noch ein bischen näher erleutern und der Versand geht meistens auch schneller.
Außerdem finde ich ne Woche noch OK


----------



## Khaane (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ist doch schon x-mal durchgekaut worden.

Die Hausmarken von Askari sind zu 99% der letzte Schund, die Markenprodukte sind einwandfrei.
Aber auch hier gibt es "Askari-Liebhaber", genauso wie es andere bevorzugen ihre Klamotten bei KIK oder Takko aufgrund des günstigen Preises zu kaufen - Es kommt letztlich nur auf den eigenen Anspruch an.

Man muss auf gute Angebote, wie bei der Rabattaktion warten und dann sich was passendes raussuchen.

Die Versandzeit ist normal, die Kulanz bei Umtausch ist sehr gut.


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> da wir Moderatoren auch nicht überall sein können und einige von uns auch mal Urlaub haben und die Feiertage mit ihrer Familie  geniessen wollten ist es auch sehr hilfreich von euch, solche Beiträge wo  jemand beleidigt wird, bei uns zu melden.
> 
> Viele Grüsse Knurri



Das steht Euch allen auch zu. Und ich bin mir sicher das war so auch nicht gemeint war  . Ich denke das der größte Teil hier Eure Arbeit, den Zeitaufwand und die Schwierigkeiten die der MOD / Admin-Job mit sich bringt auch zu schätzen wissen. 

In diesem Sinne .... hoffen wir ALLE auf ein wenig Besserung, jeder für sich in seinen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hi,ich kann nur sagen
> 
> ASKARI IST EIN DRECKS-SCHUPPEN. Geht mal auf Neuheiten oder Angebote da kommt nur der kogah SCHROTT!!!!!!! Und der Versand dauert 7 Tage!



Wo liegt denn das Problem?

Sollen die Dich vorher fragen was Du gerne als Sonderaktion hättest?

Versand geht teilweise echt schnell, manchmal nicht - das ist aber bei anderen Versandhändlern auch nicht anders...


----------



## Nick_A (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also soooo schlimm ist ASKARI nun wirklich nicht !!! #d

Wenn man die Finger von den Eigenmarken läßt und "Marken-Ware" kauft, dann kann man da echte Schnäppchen machen, z.B. 

Shimano Stella 4000 FD für EUR 415
Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000 für EUR 440
Shimano Calcutta CT201B für EUR 140
Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin 2,1m für EUR 68,80
Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin 2,7m -40gr WG EUR 86,4
 ...

Also das sind z.B. weder "Schrott" bzw. "Schundprodukte" (wie von einigen hier bezeichnet) noch irgendwie teuer...datt sind nach meiner Meinung echte Schnäppchen !!! :q :m

Und der Service ist nach meiner Meinung auch i.O. ... hatte noch keinerlei Probleme mit denen!


----------



## ralle (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hi,ich kann nur sagen
> 
> ASKARI IST EIN DRECKS-SCHUPPEN. Geht mal auf Neuheiten oder Angebote da kommt nur der kogah SCHROTT!!!!!!! Und der Versand dauert 7 Tage!




Leute !!

bleibt mal ruhig und überlegt euch was und wie Ihr hier was schreibt !!

Soetwas wie oben möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen , sonst ist das hier ruck zuck dicht!


----------



## lsski (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

:mHallo #h Gemeinde

hier die Fakten: 
1
:m Die Fische können wirklich nicht sehen an welche Angel sie angebissen haben.

2
:m Es liegt am Geschick und der Erfahrung des Anglers den Fisch zu drillen und zu landen.

3
:m Es gibt viele technische Hilfsmittel um Defizite in Geschick und der Erfahrung auszugleichen.

4
:m Wer technische Hilfe braucht muss "es" haben #6

5 
:m Wer nicht auf technische Hilfe angewiesen ist und jeden Fisch mit jeder Angel fängt, ist ein Fischflüsterer |supergri

LG Jeff


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@  Jeff

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Und das Service, Kundenfreundlichkeit und Lieferbedingungen unabhängig von der angebotenen Ware sind ist hoffentlich allen bewusst.


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @ Jeff
> 
> |good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:
> 
> Und das Service, Kundenfreundlichkeit und Lieferbedingungen unabhängig von der angebotenen Ware sind ist hoffentlich allen bewusst.


 
Danke für die Blumen Grazy 04 

Du bist bestimmt auch ein Fischflüsterern der weis worauf es bem Angeln ankommt.
Mein Vater (70 Lenze) betreibt Opa - Angeln 
( 80 Telerute, 80 Rolle mit 45 Schnur, 100g Sargblei 2 Haken Tauwurm)
und er fängt nur die GROßEN !
Jeder Angler hat seine Methode und sein Ideologie.
Was meinst du wie manche Karpfenfreaks blöd gucken wenn er mit Askari über 15kg Karpfen am laufenden Band auf die Schuppen legt.
Nun ja der Erfolg gibt ihm recht. 
zur erinnerung:
:m Die Fische können wirklich nicht sehen an welche Angel sie angebissen haben.

In dem Sinne LG Jeff


----------



## schleiereule72 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hi
1.Ihr kauft bei Askari,was ist wenn was defekt ist ? wieder Porto und warten

2.dein Tackle Dealer vor Ort?gibt Tips,hilft,Ware kann man ansehen

3.wenn dein Dealer Pleite dank deiner Strategie!Maden bei Askari bestellen????


----------



## Khaane (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



schleiereule72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 1.Ihr kauft bei Askari,was ist wenn was defekt ist ? wieder Porto und warten
> 
> 2.dein Tackle Dealer vor Ort?gibt Tips,hilft,Ware kann man ansehen
> ...




1. Das Benzingeld zum nächstgelegen "vernünftigen" Tacklehändler kostet auch Geld 
Der Händler vor Ort wird den Artikel ebenfalls einschicken, wenn es nicht gerade 2 Tage zuvor gekauft wurde.

2. Auf die Tipps kann ich persönlich gerne verzichten, das mit dem "Ansehen" der Ware ist aber ein dicker Pluspunkt für den Dealer vor Ort. Man sollte auch nur online bestellen, wenn man die Ausrüstung bereits kennt. 

3. Mein Dealer geht nicht pleite, weil ich nur dort kaufe, wo keine Phantasiepreise herrschen - Die anderen Dealer können meinetwegen pleite gehen, ich bezahl doch nicht den doppelten Preis für Tackle, das ich im I-Net für die Hälfte oder teilweise für nen Drittel kriege. #d

Wie gesagt, muss das jeder abwägen, wenn der Aufpreis des Händlers nur 10%-20% beträgt, dann kaufe ich natürlich vor Ort, nur leider ist der Aufpreis wesentlich höher - Teilweise unverschämt hoch.

PS: Das Phänomen der hohen Preise betrifft häufig Läden, die kurz vorm Bankrott sind, die sind so bekloppt und knallen die Preise hoch, um noch die letzten verbliebenen Kunden auszusaugen - Merken dabei garnicht, dass sie gerade wg. der hohen Preise pleite gehen.

Habe ich erst letztens erlebt, wollte 3 Tica Scepter Rollen online bestellen, habe diverse Shops angeschrieben. Mein Angebot von 220 € inkl. Versand lag teilweise nur bei 8 € unter dem Shop-Preisen, auf meine Anfrage ist letztlich nur ein Shop eingegangen.

Sehr freundlicher Service am Telefon und Expresslieferung - Natürlich war das kein Deutscher, sondern ein Ausländer, denn die sind nicht so blöd und lassen aufgrund ihres "Kein-Rabatt-Prinzips" einen guten Auftrag entgehen. Lieber wenig verdienen und dafür mehr verkaufen als stur auf seinen Preisen beharren und keine Kunden haben.


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



schleiereule72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 1.Ihr kauft bei Askari,was ist wenn was defekt ist ? wieder Porto und warten
> *Ganz ehrlich :  Nee dann wird das repariert.*
> 
> ...


*Ganz ehrlich : Ich gebe bei meinen Deale im Jahr ca 1000 Tacken für dies und das aus das reicht un nicht pleite zu gehen.*

*ABER ich weiß das die Fische nicht wissen an welcher Angel sie angebissen haben. * 

LG Jeff


----------



## ORCA07 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe bei Askari am  Freitag, 19.12.2008 (Abends) über den Webshop eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Am Montag 29.12.2008 erhielt ich die Info, dass die Ware vesendet wurde. Heute, Samstag 3.1.2009 gegen 11:00 Uhr war das Paket vollständig da. Defekt war auch nichts. Ich finde die Lieferzeit i.O. wenn man bedenkt, dass dazwischen doch ein paar Feiertage waren.

Zum Thema Kundenservice: Im Vorfeld habe ich einige Abklärungen per Mail getroffen. Die Antworten waren immer am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

*Khaane was Du da schreibst sind keine Argumente sondern vollkommender Blödsinn!!!:v*
Tut mir leid aber das ist meine Meinung !!!!


----------



## alte garde (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Fakt ist aber auch eines:
Wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht, dann macht ne 20 Euro-Rute schon mal knax. Wer will schon den Fisch des Lebens verlieren, nur weil man an der falschen Ecke gespart hat. Nicht der Preis ist entscheidend, die Qualität macht den Unterschied. Das fängt beim Haken an und hört bei der Rute auf.


----------



## prignitz_angler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

und deswegen informiere ich mich im internet und kauf auch da zu 99% ein...

ich spar ne menge an geld und zeit und nerven...und falls ich doch mal wieder kopytos brauche einzelne und nicht immer 10 er oder 5 er pack der gleichen sorte , dann fahre ich zum händler( der eine gigantische auswahl hat) bzw. hole mir dort meine karten zum angeln etc.

und handeln ist auch kein problem, da muß man sich eben einen ruck geben und das gespräch suchen , aber die meisten deutschen sind etwas zurückhaltend in dieser sache *g*


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich frag mich immer wie es ein Fachhändler mit eigenmarke wie Kogha Silverman usw nur erlauben kann sich auf denn Schrott auch noch 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben wo hingegen hochwertige Marken nur 2 Jahre geben. Einfach unangebracht von Askari ist sowas.

*ironie ende* 

Nicht alles von der Hausmarken ist schlecht sag ich da nur, denn nur durch Schlechte ware kann kein Händler auf dauer leben also muss Askari auch was richtig machen und würde man die rollen ohne Dekor verkaufen so mancher Profiangler würde beim Test erstaunt sein aus welchen Haus der Erlkönig kommt.


----------



## Damyl (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



alte garde schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch eines:
> Wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht, dann macht ne 20 Euro-Rute schon mal knax. Wer will schon den Fisch des Lebens verlieren, nur weil man an der falschen Ecke gespart hat. Nicht der Preis ist entscheidend, die Qualität macht den Unterschied. Das fängt beim Haken an und hört bei der Rute auf.



Ich bin auch Fan höherpreisiger Ruten. Aber bei der Aussage habe ich eine andere Meinung. 
Je teurer desto.......leichter......schlanker......usw....
Aber auf keinen Fall pauschal stabiler.
Gerade Anfängerfehler im Grenzbereich schlucken Ruten mit höherem Glasfaseranteil besser als so manche teure Carbonrute.
Auch für 20€ kann man stabile Ruten bekommen, die mehr aushalten als so manches High-Tek Stöckchen 
In jeder Preisklasse bekommt man Gutes und Schlechtes. Aber was Teures ist auf keinen Fall mit stabiler gleichzusetzen.


Zum Thema

Auch ich habe schon einige male bei Askari bestellt, und wurde noch nie enttäuscht. Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit der Qualität, wobei man aber sagen muss das ich bis jetzt nur Artikel bestellt habe, die ich gekannt habe. Kogha....Silverman...kenn ich nicht......#c kann ich nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

also ich weis nich wer mit was immer den Fisch seines Lebens fangen will, fakt ist doch eins:

Jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt, egal ob Maler, Maurer oder Angelzeugverkäufer... der Angler der mit ner Rute von Askari angeln geht macht das weils Spass macht und vlt weil er sich nen Stock für 400 nich leisten kann, schließlich fährt auch nicht jeder nen 200.000 eus teuren Wagen..... Ich bin der Meinung das alles seine Daseinsberechtigung hat...auch Kogah !! 
Ich habe mit meinem Vater zusammen bestimmt schon so für 500-600 eus bei Askari bestellt: *zurück zum Thema* jedoch immer wieder nur Teillieferungen bekommen. Ich kann nur wiederholen das das nichts über die Quallität aussagt !!!! 
Bisher hatten weder ich noch mein Vater Quallitative Probleme mit dem bestellten Zeug !!! Mir selber ist es schon passiert das ich beim Dealer um die Ecke ne Spinnrute (irgendwas mit Prologic Savage oder so) gekauft habe und reichlich Geld dafür gelassen habe. 2Tage später am Wasser hat der Spitzenring genau 3 Würfe gehalten...... passiert halt.
Ich weis von einem Kumpel das der Service bei Askari wohl mit Reparaturen nicht so schlecht ist. Er hatte ne Shimano-Alivio dort gekauft und die wollte nach 4 wochen nicht mehr wie er wollte, also da ma angerufen...hingeschickt...2 wochen später alles wieder gut und repariert in den Händen meines Kumpels


also kommt es sicher auch da drauf an ob das Gegenüber nen schlechten Tag hat oder nicht. Ich hatte wahrscheinlich immer das Glück an denjenigen zu kommer der grad nen schlechten Tag hatte.

so long


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also Kogha hat schon einige gute Sachen, da ist ja nicht wirklich alles schlecht.
Ist wohl auch die beste Askarimarke


----------



## Captain_Feeder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Was die bestellungen angeht bei Askari , bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Meisten´s hab ich meine Sachen nach 3 bis max. 4 Tagen da.

Gruß


----------



## loki73 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

ich bin auch zufrieden mit askari. wenn ich was bestell schaue ich es mir vorher meist bei askari oder bei bekannten an.
dann wird wird sich über weitere alternativen umgesehen und sortiert.

ich hab mal eine light-pilk von kogha über 3 jahre gehabt. hab super fische mit gefangen und sogar einen dreier geschafft.

bei der letzten ausfahrt wollte ich nicht solange aufs gaff warten und hab beim doubletten-über-die-reling-reißen mir die spitze abgebrochen.

tja der bootsmann meinte trocken, tjoa meen jung, häddest mal jewartet.

ersatz gibt es bei askari nicht also eine neue. ich denke diese aktion schaffen die weenigsten ruten, auch welche die deutlich mehr als 40 euro kosten nicht.

ich werde für mich ausgesuchte ware auch gerne weiter dort bestellen, genauso kauf ich sachen auch vor ort bei meinem dealer.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Wenn ich Ruten bestelle halte ich die nie vorher in der Hand. (Vielleicht liegts daran, dass es keinen geeigneten Händler in der nähe gibt. |kopfkrat)
Informiere mich ein bischen im Internet und dann bestell ich einfach.
Z.b. bei einer Feederrute ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal ob die nun 100g mehr oder weniger wiegt. Ich muss die ja nicht halten, die steht ja sowieso auf dem Ständer.
Ich denke mir immer : Wird schon passen :vik:.
Bis jetzt hat auch immer alles gepasst.


----------



## Fxxxxx (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



schleiereule72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 1.Ihr kauft bei Askari,was ist wenn was defekt ist ? wieder Porto und warten


 
Nö, befass dich mal mit Schuldrecht. Porto hat der Händler zu tragen. Und warten gibs in der Regel auch nicht, da die meisten Händler bei Lieferbarkeit die Ersatzlieferung unmittelbar ausliefern.
Nur bei einigen Händlern, die ihr unternehmerisches Risiko auf Zulieferer oder Hersteller abschieben, dauerts länger, weil die erst dann ihrer Gewährleistungspflicht nachkommen, wenn sie quasi selbst die mangelhafte Ware ersetzt bekommen (haben).
Diesen Händlern ist nicht bewusst, dass allein sie gegenüber dem Kunden im Rahmen der Sachmängelhaftung für die Mängelfreiheit haften.


So und nun zu den Erfahrungen mit diversen örtlichen Händlern. Fast immer erstmal stundenlange Diskussionen über Tage hinweg mit unhaltbaren Schuldzuweisungen in Richtung Kunden.
Dabei gibs im Gewährleistungsrecht klare Regeln. Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate wird angenommen, dass der Mangel bereits zum Übergabezeitpunkt vorlag (z.B. bei abgebrochener Rutenspitze hatte das Material dort schon einen Fehler). Der Verkäufer muss das Gegenteil beweisen.

Nun gut, wie bereits gesagt, muß der Verkäufer (und nicht irgendein Zulieferer oder Hersteller) im Rahmen der Sachmängelhaftung Nacherfüllung leisten. Bzgl. der Nacherfüllung hat der Kunde ein Wahlrecht. Der Kunde wählt, ob der Verkäufer Ersatz liefern soll oder den Mangel beseitigen soll (Reparatur).

Der Verkäufer kann die vom Kunden gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung ablehnen, wenn sie nur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten möglich ist. 
Ist z.B. beim Auto ein Spiegel defekt, kann der Kunde kein neues Auto verlangen. Aber bei den niedrigproduktionspreisigen Massenprodukten im Angelsport kann in der Regel eine Ersatzlieferung nicht abgelehnt werden.
--> hat der Händler das gleiche Produkt im Laden, dann geht der Kunde nicht mit leeren Händen aus dem Laden sondern mit eben diesem Produkt als Ersatz.


Unabhängig von der Branche funktioniert das bei großen Ketten ganz gut - nur bei den kleinen Händlern vor Ort muß das oft erst auf dem Tisch eines Rechtsanwalts landen |kopfkrat

Da ich es Leid bin, örtlichen Händlern immer wieder zeitraubend irgendwelchen "Rechtsberatungen" #d zu geben, kaufe ich die meisten Sachen nur noch im Inet ein - und zwar mit Lastschrift- oder Kreditkartenzahlung. Wenn es hier ausnahmsweise doch mal Probleme mit einem Händler gab, hat das Kreditinstitut nach Darlegung des Sachverhaltes die KK Zahlungen auch Monate später zurückgebucht (bei Lastschrift sind die Fristen dagegen enger).


----------



## DrillKönig (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

also ich hab da schon öfter bestellt und bin naja so mittelmäßig zufrieden...
also die langen lieferzeiten und das beschriebene Umtausch-"Theater" kann ich eig nicht bestätigen...
jedoch war es bei mir einmal so : ich hatte mir ne tom hawk-rute und paar tage später bekomme ich son kleines päckchen und auf der rechnung stand "nich lieferbar" oder "nicht vorrätig" oder sowas...das hat mir schon n ganzen angeltag vermiest...
und einmal hatte ich so nen lockstoff-stick bestellt, der kaputt war, den ham se mir aber so wieder zurückgeschickt, wahrscheinlich ham se das problem nicht erkannt oder so...

also alles außer ruten kann man da meiner meinung nach eig bestellen...nur halt bisschen hohe versandkosten - was man aber umgehen kann, indem man nicht per nachnahme bezahlt - und der sperrgut-zuschlag nervt...deshalb ja auch keine ruten bestellen...

mfg leo


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Die Versandkosten für Ruten sind total OK.
Guck mal bei Hermes was das sonst kostet eine Rute zu versenden und du wirst sehen das ist richtig teuer #6


----------



## jenskanne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

hi zusammen,

www.angelsport-schirmer.de
die liefern schnell und ich habe noch nie probleme gehabt
Was ich von askari nicht sagen kann!!!

mfg jens


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> www.angelsport-schirmer.de
> die liefern schnell und ich habe noch nie probleme gehabt
> ...


 

Was zahlt Schirmer denn so ? :g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Was zahlt Schirmer denn so ? :g



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wie es ein Fachhändler mit eigenmarke wie Kogha Silverman usw nur erlauben kann sich auf denn Schrott auch noch 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben wo hingegen hochwertige Marken nur 2 Jahre geben. Einfach unangebracht von Askari ist sowas.
> 
> *ironie ende*
> 
> ...


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@Pit 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, mehr sag ich nu nicht mehr dazu


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jirgel schrieb:


> @Pit
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, mehr sag ich nu nicht mehr dazu



Hä?
Pit hat doch richtig gelesen?
Ich habs genauso verstanden


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie 
Die *Ironie* (griechisch εἰρωνεία _eironeía_, wörtlich „Verstellung, Vortäuschung“) ist eine Äußerung, welche – meist unausgesprochene – Erwartungen aufdeckt, indem zum Schein das Gegenteil behauptet wird.

Bevor man losmault sollte man schon die Wörter des anderes verstehen, was bleibt ist wieder mal für mich die erkenntnis das Pisa nicht ganz unrecht hat beim Bildungsgrad.. 

Also für alle die Ironie nicht kennen und so mein Posting nicht verstehen.

Ich finde es Klasse das Askari auf viele Produkte 5 Jahre garantie hat, das ist wie damals mit Puch


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Also http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie
> Die *Ironie* (griechisch εἰρωνεία _eironeía_, wörtlich „Verstellung, Vortäuschung“) ist eine Äußerung, welche – meist unausgesprochene – Erwartungen aufdeckt, indem zum Schein das Gegenteil behauptet wird.



Achsoooooooo.
Ironie ist hier vielleicht fehl am Platz :g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Also ich habe zwar den Katalog von Askari zuhause und wollte auch schon mal bestellen. Wenn ich dies aber hier lese, von wegen regelmäßiger Teillieferungen wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit von Produkten, dann muss ich sagen, lasse ich es lieber. 

Also doch wieder beim Onkel Gerlinger. Da hatte ich diese Probleme bisher nicht und der Service ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

@ Kaulbarsch

Sei mir nicht böse aber Pit´s reaktion zeigt mir wieder nur eines das viele das Maul einfach gerne laut und schell aufreissen um denn anderen niederzumachen ohne das sie überhaupt den Sinn des Postings verstanden haben.

Mit anderen worten 

*Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild*
*Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht*
*Aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht*
*(geklaut bei denn Doktoren) *

oder mann muss nicht recht haben man muss nur lauter schreien können als der andere und eine Fäkalsprache beherrschen. 

traurig aber war ,ob unser guter Pit bei Askari arbeitet wenn ja könnte er mal bevor er so von sich ein bildmacht lieber mal die Kogha gesplieste vorstellen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



jirgel schrieb:


> @Pit
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, mehr sag ich nu nicht mehr dazu


 
Ich habe dich schon verstanden .|uhoh:


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich habe dich schon verstanden .|uhoh:


 
Anscheinend doch nicht ? |bigeyes


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

für 41 jahren bist du verdammt nivau los #d, junge winterdepri oder was ?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Ich habe keine Lust mit dir zu diskutieren |uhoh:

#:#a


----------



## Mafgo (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

Hallo

Also ich bestelle auch sehr viel bei Askari und Gerlinger und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei mir ist der nächste ordentliche Händler auch ca 90 km entfernt. Habe bei beiden auch schon das eine oder andere Mal nicht das bekommen was ich bestellt habe aber dann habe ich es woanders bestellt oder was vergleichbares bestellt.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## ralle (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Askari Bestellung !!*

So Leute 

ich hatte es schon angekündigt - weil hier außer Stress nichts mehr kommt , hänge ich ein Schlösschen vor


----------

